# iPad2 watch



## planet_janet

Ok, so based on the rumored features, I don't *think* I'll be giving up my beloved first gen iPad for the iPad2, but I am still curious to learn about the second gen of this super fun gadget.  Supposedly, the 2 will be announced tomorrow, so who's on watch with me?


----------



## pidgeon92

I'll be watching. I don't use mine often enough to want an upgrade, but my husband is practically attached to his. I will order a new one for him.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I haven't seen enough improvements to make me turn lose of my "classic" (sounds so much better than old) iPad.  In a year I'll seriously consider either an ipad 3 or an Android tablet.


----------



## Yossarian

I'll be watching, but unless they have some brilliant surprise features, I haven't seen anything that would convince me to upgrade.


----------



## davidhburton

Yossarian said:


> I'll be watching, but unless they have some brilliant surprise features, I haven't seen anything that would convince me to upgrade.


Ditto. I'm actually watching for more in the Android space now (Honeycomb). The Xoom holds some promise.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

I'll be watching. I'm not planning to replace my ipad, but I still want to see what the new one will look like and what new features it will have. I'll probably buy a new Android tablet before I buy another ipad because I just don't see my ipad becoming obsolete for me for a long time and also, I think I will be able to buy an Android tablet that I like for much less money.
What time is the press release scheduled?


----------



## amyberta

Is the ipad going to be sold tomorrow, or are they just going to introduce it. I don't have an ipad yet, but I am going to get one. Probably the ipad2


----------



## The Hooded Claw

amyberta said:


> Is the ipad going to be sold tomorrow, or are they just going to introduce it. I don't have an ipad yet, but I am going to get one. Probably the ipad2


Apple's hints indicate, and the general assumption is iPad 2 will be announced tomorrow. Nobody knows when on sale. Early April would be my guess, but if Apple isn't quite ready they may be doing an earlier announcement to make people hesitate before buying one of the new Android tablets.


----------



## mooshie78

I'm interested in seeing what they add.  I like playing around with my girlfriend's iPad, but I'm still hesitant to get one myself as it doesn't quite do everything I want with a tablet.  But neither do the Androids yet.  I basically want something that's closer to a tablet PC, but is thin and light and gets great battery life like the iPad.  Not those convertable laptop tablets or the bulky slate PCs of the past.

I don't need full PC functionality power wise, just simple things like a drag and drop file and folder system like on Windows or Mac, stylus support etc. to make it both a work tool and a multimedia toy.


----------



## JimJ

Can't afford one right now but I do want one eventually.  I'm very interested in hearing what the new one will have.  From what I've heard rumored so far, there doesn't seem to be any ground breaking changes.  Whenever I get one I might even opt for a first gen as they should be pretty cheap once the new one comes out.


----------



## Jason G. Anderson

These announcements are always fun to watch  I'm really curious to see what they add to the iPad2, but I doubt I'll replace my current iPad unless it dies.


----------



## Bren S.

I'll be watching the announcement to see what the iPad 2 is actually going to have or not have,instead of rumors and speculation.

Not entirely sure that there will be enough additions or upgrades to make me buy a new one, but we'll see.

I am more interested in a Blackberry Playbook over another iPad at this point.


----------



## arshield

Apps still make a difference and while I would be glad to get an android, my two nieces (3 and 2) haven't found many android apps that they like.  But they are constantly on the ipad.


----------



## Bren S.

arshield said:


> Apps still make a difference and while I would be glad to get an android, my two nieces (3 and 2) haven't found many android apps that they like. But they are constantly on the ipad.


That's true Apps do matter and although I am sure they will Android just doesn't have as many Apps available at this point as Apple does.


----------



## geko29

amyberta said:


> Is the ipad going to be sold tomorrow, or are they just going to introduce it.


It's practically guaranteed that it will be available by the end of the week. Shipments to retailers of the current generation were reported to be stopped last week, Amazon is sold out of all 6 models (some Amazon resellers still have some), Best Buy has deleted the iPad SKUs from its inventory system. The only reason you dry up the supply chain like that is if you're dropping a replacement in a VERY short timeframe. So there's basically no chance they're waiting their traditional 3 weeks between announcement and shipping.

My prediction: store.apple.com goes down during the presentation. Ordering opens as soon as the presentation's over. Delivery beginning this weekend.


----------



## kdawna

I absolutely love my ipad ,I've only had it a few months. I do want to see what the new one has that mine doesn't. I keep thinking it would be ackward to take a picture with an ipad... they aren't exactly light weight or compact to hold up to capture a picture. That is supposed to one of the new items a build in camera right?


----------



## mooshie78

Well, most want a front facing camera for video conferencing with skype, face time etc.

It may have an outward facing camera as well, but I agree it would be awkward to take pictures with.  Seems kind of pointless as well in an age where most everyone has a cell phone with a camera to take random pictures when they may not have their real camera with them.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Yeah, the forward-facing camera will be very popular among those who use their tablet for video calling (and there are lots of people who do that, even though I am not one of 'em).


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, I use skype a lot, so I definitely want a forward facing camera on whatever tablet I end up with.


----------



## JeffM

I'll be picking up either the ipad 2 or the Xoom.  Curious to see what Apple has in store. I guess we'll find out in about 38 minutes!


----------



## JeffM

Wow. Motorola what? I'm gettin' me an ipad 2.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/02/live-from-apples-ipad-2-event/?sort=newest&refresh=60


----------



## ayuryogini

Can't wait! I've already promised my current iPad (bought when they first came out) to my daughter & son-in-law.

  I use my iPad every single day and never leave home without it (or my Kindle). I love it.  Looking forward to March 11!


----------



## Cuechick

http://www.apple.com/ipad/features/


----------



## pidgeon92

It looks terrific. I will order one for my husband once the online order is available, and we will give his original iPad to his mother.


----------



## monkeyluis

I'm buying one for sure. Giving my kids my current one. My wife is sticking with the last gen.  I love apple products. I like the android stuff but it is way too fragmented.  A new phone every week, different os versions for different phones because of 100 different hardware specs.  Same thing for tablets.


----------



## jason10mm

Ugh, totally missed the boat for me. The user camera is about the only good thing here. Still no SD or USB slots, no flash support, same resolution screen, looks like I'll be sticking to the ipad1.

That cover is wicked cool though, wonder if it'll work for the ipad1. Doubtful, but maybe they'll make a classic version, or someone can clone it.


----------



## Neo

I will definitely get one in a few months (first need a new computer that will actually recognize the iPad - my MacBook is so ols it doesn't recognize my iPhone, can't sinc it, can't upload my music - not good!). I skipped the first generation, but now I'm more than ready  ! And I love the new cover, which is an added bonus  

One thing that is not too clear to me though: will the front facing camera work with skype and such, or only with photo Booth and Face Time?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I like the new cover, and like the increased graphical and processing power on general principles, even though I have no specific complaints about my current ipad. Nothing else I saw that is valuable enough for me to pay even five bucks to get.

Nowhere even close to enough improvements for me to even consider upgrading. Which is actually a good thing! The original ipad was a good value for me, despite all my whining about Apple business practices.

Having said that, if I were buying new, I'd unquestionably get the new ipad rather than save a hundred bucks getting an original one now (somewhere I saw that they will be selling out the old base models for $399).

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## skyblue

The iPad 2 is super cool, but the upgrades are certainly not compelling enough to make me want to upgrade!  I don't need the cameras for face time, and I can't imagine trying to videotape something with it due to the size.  I love the magnetic cover!


----------



## ayuryogini

Does anyone know about pre-ordering? So far on the website, it appears that you can either order it March 11 (and then I assume wait a few days for it to arrive) or go to the store and buy one on March 11 after 5pm. So it seems that the only way you can actually get one on March 11 is by going to the store, waiting in line, and hope that there are enough in stock?!?

When the iPad orginally was released, you could pre-order it, and it was delivered the same day it arrived in the stores. Remember? I know a lot of us here were on iPad watch together!

I just spoke with Apple Sales at their 800 number, and they didn't know anything other than what is posted on the website. If anyone finds out differently, I'd love to know. I'd really like to get my iPad 2 on the same day they arrive in the stores, without having to wait in line. Plus I think iPad watch is so much more fun if you're watching for a delivery.

(forgive me if this is a repeat; I may have posted it somewhere else, but think I lost the original)


----------



## geko29

ayuryogini said:


> Does anyone know about pre-ordering? So far on the website, it appears that you can either order it March 11 (and then I assume wait a few days for it to arrive) or go to the store and buy one on March 11 after 5pm. So it seems that the only way you can actually get one on March 11 is by going to the store, waiting in line, and hope that there are enough in stock?!?


Yup, no pre-orders this time around. Between that and the 5pm release time, tells me they're trying to build lines for some extra publicity.


----------



## mooshie78

Still probably not enough to get me to buy, but tempting as camera was one feature I really wanted as I use skype a lot (girlfriend is out of the country this year for work).

At the least I'll wait for the Kindle app issue etc. to be resolved as I hate what Apple's doing there.  I also don't like the new cover at all.  I want a case, not a cover--which would require me to buy a sleeve to feel comfortable tossing it in my attache bag/briefcase.


----------



## monkeyluis

jason10mm said:


> Ugh, totally missed the boat for me. The user camera is about the only good thing here. Still no SD or USB slots, no flash support, same resolution screen, looks like I'll be sticking to the ipad1.
> 
> That cover is wicked cool though, wonder if it'll work for the ipad1. Doubtful, but maybe they'll make a classic version, or someone can clone it.


Skyfire browser works for flash just fine on the ipad.

Wouldn't mind a SD slot, but not a USB port.


----------



## VictoriaP

Utterly pointless upgrade for me too, as screen resolution was my big hot button.  With no change there, this is the kind of incremental upgrade that make me go, "yeah, whatever".  Add in the whole Kindle app/subscription issue though and I'm still thumbs down on recommending the iPad as a worthwhile purchase until that's resolved in a pro-consumer fashion.  (No, I'm not holding my breath on that score.)

I'm amused to see the white option though.  They couldn't get that finish to their satisfaction with the much smaller iPhone 4.  Wonder what's changed that they'd try it with the iPad? Or did they say?


----------



## Toby

I am going to buy an iPad 2. This will be my first iPad!! I was going to get the iPad 1 when it first came out, but I decided to wait until the 2nd Gen. came out. I am so excited. I'm counting down the days to the 11th.


----------



## planet_janet

No upgrade for me.  I kept waiting for the bombshell, but it just never came. I like the cameras and the thinner/lighter aspects, but those things aren't enough for me to warrant an upgrade. The new cover is a cool idea, but I would not like to have that aluminum back exposed for fear of scratching it. I also think it's interesting that they are advertising the case as a feature when it is not included with the purchase of the iPad2. Anyway, if I didn't already have an iPad, I'm certain I would purchase the iPad2, but now I know that I'll be waiting to see what next year's model brings.


----------



## JimJ

I'm getting one as soon as I can get the money together, which will probably be a while.  Never got an original iPad. If I had one I doubt I'd upgrade.  I thought about getting an original model since they're already plummeting in price, but the cameras, HDMI out, faster processor and the fact that it's thinner and lighter are enough for me to opt for the iPad 2.


----------



## ibrewalot

I consider myself an early adopter, but I can't bring myself to pick up the new one considering I couldn't sell my current iPad for more than half of what I paid for it I'm guessing.  I love my iPad, and I'd love to have the extra speed in the graphics area (it opens a lot of doors for more graphically intense games) but I think I'm going to wait until the next rev when they will likely upgrade the screen as well.


----------



## tlrowley

Have you looked into selling your iPad at gazelle.com?  We have an offer to sell our iPads (a 32 and a 64, both wifi-only) for $990.  That's way more than half of what we paid.  That offer includes a bonus code of 5% from TWIT and another 5% for receiving our money as an Amazon.com giftcard.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I was impressed by the magnetic locks on the cover, the floppy cover on the screen is one of the disadvantages I see in the official Apple cover for my ipad 1. Ironically it was a quote from Jobs himself bragging about how the new cover showed off the aluminum body of the ipad 2 that got me thinking how slick that will be. Presumably other cases will give something more easy to grip, perhaps while retaining the magnetic cover lock.

Anyway, I won't be on ipad watch, though I ordered a totally unnecessary and unjustifiable Nook Color from the B&N ebay store $200 sale yesterday. I have a tracking number and delivery its scheduled for monday!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## ak rain

I want one, we wait and see if button is pushed. I said the same at 1st go around and did not get one. hmmm a red magnetic cover on a black ipad2 sounds perfect.
sylvia


----------



## karin

ak rain said:


> hmmm a red magnetic cover on a black ipad2 sounds perfect.
> sylvia


That's exactly the combination I think I'm going to get! I don't have an iPad1; if I did, the changes wouldn't be enough to make me upgrade. But I'm looking at the iPad2 as a replacement for my netbook-- my home machine, used heavily, mostly for fun stuff, and which I'm increasingly unhappy with. This will be a tremendous upgrade over that.

And I'm _really _ looking forward to reading magazines on the iPad! I'm hoping it will be to magazines what my Kindle has been to books-- a better reading experience, incredibly portable, and no more stacks piled around my house!


----------



## mooshie78

Well, after reading up on the Xoom and other upcoming tablets, I'm leaning toward just saying screw it and getting an iPad 2.

Nothing else coming out comes close in design/form factor, and nothing is going to match the Apple app store any time soon with Android being so fragment and things like WebOS being too new.

So I'm thinking of just getting an iPad 2 and having a tablet to enjoy for a couple of years mainly for net surfing, e-mail, and multimedia stuff and maybe by that time there will be some more business/work focused tablets out, or slate PCs will have caught up in form factor and battery life by then etc.

If I get one I'd probably go with the 32 GB wifi.  I'd like 3g to be able to buy the one month here or there when I travel, but that's not worth $130 extra to me.  I'll probably get a smartphone finally later this year anyway (waiting for iPhone 5 and newer Android phones to come out) which would take care of my need for e-mail when traveling anyway.


----------



## ak rain

so Karen yes we are in the same place our first being the second gen ipad black with red cover. I am really wanting it.
sylvia


----------



## Neo

Hi Karen and ak rain: I guess we are 3  !!!!!! Will you guys try to get them from the Apple Store or order online?


----------



## mooshie78

I'll order online if I decide to get one.  Don't feel like waiting in line and not much a fan of hipster central (aka The Apple Store) in general. 

Haven't decided on cover color.  Sucks that black is only available on the way overpriced leather version.  Not much of fan of the pastel colors.  Will probably go silver/gray or maybe the light blue.


----------



## karin

Neo said:


> Hi Karen and ak rain: I guess we are 3 !!!!!! Will you guys try to get them from the Apple Store or order online?


I'm not sure, actually. I think I might try to get it at a store, but if they're out (or the line is hundreds deep), I'll just order online. I work for a college, and thought I might just buy it at the computer store there, but they really aren't sure when they'll get them in. What are you planning to do?


----------



## ak rain

Neo said:


> Hi Karen and ak rain: I guess we are 3 !!!!!! Will you guys try to get them from the Apple Store or order online?


I live a bush community in AK. I would have to make a 4 or 5 hour flight for a store. I will do it on line. oh a bush community is a community only accessed by plane or boat - no roads out
sylvia


----------



## Linjeakel

There are one or two of the new features I quite like, especially the cameras, but nothing to justify upgrading from my 1st Gen model especially when they're so much more expensive in the UK. (They're still not saying exactly how much, but we'll be paying at least another 20% because of VAT so that's another $100 on the basic model and more than that the further up the range you go  ) Then there'd be the new cover to buy - well half a cover - who's bright idea was it to leave the back exposed? 

On sale here on 25th March.


----------



## Vet

Neo said:


> Hi Karen and ak rain: I guess we are 3 !!!!!! Will you guys try to get them from the Apple Store or order online?


Hi Neo, I am #4. I was going to get one before Christmas, but decided to wait. I will probably order online. There are a couple of Apple Stores near me, but they're always crowded. So, I'd imagine the lines will be crazy!


----------



## mooshie78

Have they announced what time online sales will start on the 11th?  Midnight (EST or PST?).  5pm when they go on sale in store?


----------



## karin

mooshie78 said:


> Have they announced what time online sales will start on the 11th? Midnight (EST or PST?). 5pm when they go on sale in store?


Hmmm, good question! The online store just says "order starting March 11." I'll be watching for answers, too!


----------



## ak rain

I must have done something right. my husband asked this too!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Sylvia


----------



## JeffM

Sales here in California start at 5pm on the 11th.

I'm wondering which chains will sell the AT&T version, and which will sell the Verizon.


----------



## ak rain

so DH says we should stick to wifi. 
what would I miss? without 3g my iphone would privide the mapping features I use when traveling. (I would not walk with ipad that way  )
Sylvia


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ak rain said:


> so DH says we should stick to wifi.
> what would I miss? without 3g my iphone would privide the mapping features I use when traveling. (I would not walk with ipad that way  )
> Sylvia


I have a wifi only 1st gen, and have never missed the 3G. I'm sure I would've missed the $30/month it costs, though!


----------



## amyrebecca

I'll be picking up an iPad2 on Friday. Can't decide if i should brave a store or just order online. I definitely want a new smart case.  Will those only be sold in the Apple stores and not 3rd party retailers like Best Buy? I am thinking the lines might be less crazy there or at a Walmart. I could get the iPad in store then order the case online I guess.  Thoughts?


----------



## JeffM

My plan is to hit up BestBuy first. If that doesn't work I'll try a nearby Apple store. If that doesn't work I'll probably order online. Not sure on the covers. I'd think most retailers would sell at least a couple of the colors.


----------



## monkeyluis

I'm just going to buy it online. I have current gen 32gb wifi only.  Sticking with wifi only.  Now deciding on 32 or 64.  Getting the blue magnetic case.


----------



## mooshie78

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have a wifi only 1st gen, and have never missed the 3G. I'm sure I would've missed the $30/month it costs, though!


Only reason I'd get 3G if it didn't cost $129 more would be so I could buy the single months of 3G service for when I travel. Would be cheaper than the $10-$15 a day wifi at hotels I stay at for conference (don't always have money in my travel budget to get fully reimbursed--unfortunately being a professor we don't have the expense accounts of corporate travelers--just a set amount per year or whatever we budget into research grants for travel etc.).



amyrebecca said:


> I'll be picking up an iPad2 on Friday. Can't decide if i should brave a store or just order online. I definitely want a new smart case. Will those only be sold in the Apple stores and not 3rd party retailers like Best Buy? I am thinking the lines might be less crazy there or at a Walmart. I could get the iPad in store then order the case online I guess. Thoughts?


Well, Best Buy, Target etc. are _supposed_ to have them on Friday, but they haven't confirmed time, how many they'll have per store etc. So going to an Apple store is probably a better bet for getting the model you want and cover color you want etc. as they'll most definitely have a lot more selection. Downside is there will be line.

I'm still undecided on whether to hassle with the line or just order online. If I hassle with the line I wouldn't show up before 3 pm as I'm not willing to wait more than 2 hours. Hopefully they'll have plenty. My girlfriend picked up her first gen iPad at like 4 or 5pm on launch day well after the lines were gone. Having stock split between color could complicate things I suppose as I definitely only want a black 32GB wifi.

My tentative plan is if it's onsale online by the time I go to sleep on Wednesday night (say by 1 am Thursday morning) I'll probably just order online. If it's not, I'll probably check out the local Apple store around 2:30-3 and see how long the line is.

I wish they'd just have had an online pre-sale so we could just order and get it on Friday or Saturday like they did for launch. But I guess they wanted to generate long lines for PR this time.


----------



## Neo

I'll have to buy mine in store as my laptop is too old to support the iPad, and so I need them to activate it for me when I buy it (they don't do that when you buy on line). I think I can wait a few more days though - really not feeling the braving and fighting the crowds on release day!


----------



## JeffM

Good point about the Apple store having a larger quantity on launch day... I'm revising my plan. =)


----------



## mooshie78

Neo said:


> I'll have to buy mine in store as my laptop is too old to support the iPad, and so I need them to activate it for me when I buy it (they don't do that when you buy on line). I think I can wait a few more days though - really not feeling the braving and fighting the crowds on release day!


iPad may not be ideal if you don't have a computer that can drive it. You have to hook it up to a computer to move some content over, to download and install operating system updates etc. And you really want to have it backed up incase it dies and you have to get a replacement so you don't lose your content.


----------



## planet_janet

I'm a little bummed to be missing this launch (I was in the "reserved" line at the Apple store last April 3 on iPad launch day, and it was really fun), but I'm excited for everyone else who is getting a 2.  I hope those of you who are getting them will post your reviews!


----------



## Neo

mooshie78 said:


> iPad may not be ideal if you don't have a computer that can drive it. You have to hook it up to a computer to move some content over, to download and install operating system updates etc. And you really want to have it backed up incase it dies and you have to get a replacement so you don't lose your content.


Well, I really want it mainly to browse from my couch and skype from my couch, etc. I'll have a computer that will support it as soon as the new iMac with Lion is available, so I think I can survive with a non backed up iPad for a few months. I have the same issue with my iPhone, which I've had since last summer now, and I'm fine. I'm not the kind of person who feels the need to constantly update to have the latest software of anything (obviously, considering the state of my laptop, lol), so I think I should be able to enjoy my iPad as is anyway


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, in that case you should be fine.  You could probably use dropbox (assuming your laptop can run it) if you need to get pictures, music, documents, videos etc. from the computer to the iPad.

If all you're doing is net surfing and skype ,then yeah you can definitely get by without back ups etc.


----------



## Neo

I also assume I can sent myself stuff by e-mail, right? Pics and stuff like that?

And again, I should be all sorted up a few months down the line, as soon as I get my new computer


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, I'm pretty sure you can e-mail yourself files and then send them to the relevant application from the ipad's e-mail program.

Looks like I'll probably be ordering online as I forgot I have a meeting at 3:30 on Friday.


----------



## ak rain

Now I have a lap top that I work on my iphones updates and sundry with.  will that do what the 2nd gen needs. hmmm
sylvia


----------



## mooshie78

As long as it can run the latest version of iTunes (10.2) you'll be fine.


----------



## ak rain

I see 10.1.2 on my itunes. 
sylvia


----------



## mooshie78

Should be able to run the new version with no problem if it can run that.  Just go to help and check for updates.

I'm pretty sure I read that you have to update to 10.2 for it to work with the iPad 2 since it has the updated iOS version.


----------



## Neo

ak rain: also check your computer's OS. That's the issue with my laptop: while I do run the right iTunes version (have always updated it and no worries there), my OS is too old and doesn't recognize/support my iPhone when I plug it in - and I know it will be the same problem with an iPad. And I can't upgrade my OS as the tech specifications of my laptop won't support the new OS.

Anyway, if you are fine with your computer and your iPhone 4, you should be fine with your iPad 2


----------



## Guest

Neo said:


> ak rain: also check your computer's OS. That's the issue with my laptop: while I do run the right iTunes version (have always updated it and no worries there), my OS is too old and doesn't recognize/support my iPhone when I plug it in - and I know it will be the same problem with an iPad. And I can't upgrade my OS as the tech specifications of my laptop won't support the new OS.


What model/os is this laptop?


----------



## Neo

It's a 2007 MacBook - operates on Tiger.


----------



## ak rain

McGee said:


> What model/os is this laptop?


I have Iphone 3
stupid question
how do I find what year OS? 
my desk top computer are close to dead
sylvia


----------



## Guest

Neo said:


> It's a 2007 MacBook - operates on Tiger.


I'm thinking all you would need is to add some RAM and buy the latest OSX version ($30). You probably only have 512 MB RAM. If that is the case, order some RAM from amazon ($35) and and self install. Look at videos on youtube on how.

I would buy either B000P6QFQW or B00125Y0NU on amazon.

$65 is a lot cheaper than dropping $1200 on a new machine


----------



## Guest

ak rain said:


> I have Iphone 3
> stupid question
> how do I find what year OS?
> my desk top computer are close to dead
> sylvia


For a Windows machine, 
Start > Control panel > System

For a Mac:


----------



## Neo

McGee said:


> I'm thinking all you would need is to add some RAM and buy the latest OSX version ($30). You probably only have 512 MB RAM. If that is the case, order some RAM from amazon ($35) and and self install. Look at videos on youtube on how.
> 
> I would buy either B000P6QFQW or B00125Y0NU on amazon.
> 
> $65 is a lot cheaper than dropping $1200 on a new machine


LOL, you are absolutely right! And thank you so much for this. I actually made a trip to the Apple store a few days ago with the exact same thing in mind 

I actually would need to get the Mac Box something set - the $29 update option is not an option, because I would be jumping 2 OS versions, and that is already close to $200.

Also, my laptop has some other issues (it has traveled quite a bit around the world and lived in VERY humid places), and I just feel that it may just be a temporary fix - and if that's all it is, then it does get expensive. I had decided quite a while ago that I wanted to replace my MacBook with an iMac/iPad combo. I was just hoping that I could make my MacBook last until the new iMac and Lion came out (which I guess I'm doing anyway, lol), and that the new iMac would come out before the new iPad (which didn't happen - ok, chances were slim anyway)...


----------



## ak rain

oh i will talk with the one first gen ipad owner in town about computer.  I have a vaio laptop with XP I think it will work
Sylvia


----------



## Casse

The only thing good about this "update" is that I no longer have to wonder if my DF made the right decision with my Xmas present - 1st gen iPad   

If I was buying one now I'd get the 2nd gen unless I got a good deal but there is nothing that would interest me in replacing my 1st gen.

IMO - this was a miss by Apple and they should have waited and released an actual "update" later


----------



## Meemo

The Hooded Claw said:


> I have a wifi only 1st gen, and have never missed the 3G. I'm sure I would've missed the $30/month it costs, though!


Well, luckily it only costs $30/month if you activate it - DH has only activated his twice, both times when we were traveling. And he was glad to have it then.


----------



## mooshie78

Casse said:


> IMO - this was a miss by Apple and they should have waited and released an actual "update" later


I think it's a nice update. Problem not enough for many to upgrade. One of the main reasons I didn't get a 1st gen is I really wanted a web came for skype and Facetime. I hate using my laptop for those, a Tablet will be much better. I also like that it's a good bit thinner, and the extra speed will be nice as well.

The new smart cover looks nifty as well. I wasn't a big fan of the first Apple case and most of the good third party ones added too much wait.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Meemo said:


> Well, luckily it only costs $30/month if you activate it - DH has only activated his twice, both times when we were traveling. And he was glad to have it then.


If I'd got one of these (and I was tempted, I admit it!), I probably would've activated the $30/month plan back when it was unlimited and felt I "must" keep the unlimited plan by keeping the plan activated all the time. At least as it was explained when AT&T moved from "unlimited" data to 2gb/month (or whatever it is), they stated that current owners of the iPad could retain the unlimited as long as they kept the plan activated. I assume they followed through on that.

I have an Android phone that I can use as a hotspot (for an additional charge from Sprint, I can't remember whether it is $20 or $30) and hook it to the wifi iPad by Bluetooth. I've always felt that would substitute adequately for a 3G iPad if I really needed it, though I've never actually coughed up the dough to do it--I am a cheapskate when I travel for fun, and frequently stay at Motel 6 hotels that either have free wifi or (more often) wifi for only $4/night. When I'm in a Motel 6 I get their wifi if I'm going to spend a significant part of the evening in my room (which is often, I usually charge pretty hard during the day). If I'm in a more expensive place, especially one for business, their wifi is usually quite pricey as you mentioned, and I have always convinced myself to settle for surfing on my phone and fiddling with the movies and games and such that I have in the memory on my iPad. Sooner or later I'll hook it to my cell phone and enjoy surfing as you do!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Casse said:


> IMO - this was a miss by Apple and they should have waited and released an actual "update" later


Apple is known for usually making steady, incremental upgrades to their devices, that are "nice" rather than giant leaps. To my mind this is a typical incremental upgrade. The cynical side of me wonders if the camera for video conferencing was deliberately left off the original iPad to make sure it'd be available to be used as an upgrade. Whether that's true or not, I think this is a reasonable upgrade, and consistent with what Apple typically does.

In one sense, I agree with you--I've not been the slightest bit tempted to replace my iPad version 1! Though I might feel differently if video conferencing was important to me.


----------



## Chad Winters

With the iPad running 500-900 dollars, I doubt most people are going to do annual upgrades, no matter how great the change....it's just is not in that category of device


----------



## geko29

Neo said:


> I actually would need to get the Mac Box something set - the $29 update option is not an option, because I would be jumping 2 OS versions, and that is already close to $200.


That's actually not true. Apple encourages those who are multiple steps behind to get the box set, which also upgrades some of the pre-loaded applications like iLife. But nowhere in the license does it say that the $29 Snow Leopard upgrade is invalid for those running Tiger or earlier, nor is the installer crippled to prevent it from doing so.


----------



## mooshie78

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> With the iPad running 500-900 dollars, I doubt most people are going to do annual upgrades, no matter how great the change....it's just is not in that category of device


Yeah, I think the point is more to get people like me who were on the fence and still don't have an iPad to take the plunge by adding features. The hard core fans will upgrade most years, but most will just upgrade ever 3 or 4 years when there's a been a few updates.

Same with the iPhone, most will only upgrade ever 2 years or so when their contracts are up, despite their being a new version every year.


----------



## mooshie78

Finally found some info about the start time for online sales.

12:01am PST on the 11th (so Thursday night).

http://www.9to5mac.com/54714/ipad-2-online-sales-to-begin-at-march-10th-at-midnight-pt/

I'm leaning toward just ordering online as I have something at 3:30 on Friday I don't particularly want to miss just to buy an iPad.


----------



## karin

mooshie78 said:


> Finally found some info about the start time for online sales.
> 
> 12:01am PST on the 11th (so Thursday night).
> 
> http://www.9to5mac.com/54714/ipad-2-online-sales-to-begin-at-march-10th-at-midnight-pt/
> 
> I'm leaning toward just ordering online as I have something at 3:30 on Friday I don't particularly want to miss just to buy an iPad.


Thanks for this! If that's the case, I'm with you. I'll just order online before I go to bed on Thursday night.


----------



## mooshie78

Will be 3:01 am for me, so I'd set an alarm, order and go back to sleep! 

Still debating whether to just swing by the Apple store at 6 or 7 and see if they have any left.  My girlfriend had luck getting one on launch day last year going a few hours after they'd opened.  There are 4 or 5 Apple stores in the metro area here so that helps with stock.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

At about lunchtime on launch day of the ipad 1, I walked into a Best Buy and bought my ipad with no waiting. As mentioned, BB may not have model 2 the first day, but it is still definitely a possibility for an Apple product.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Casse

mooshie78 said:


> I think it's a nice update. Problem not enough for many to upgrade.


IMO - that is exactly that makes it a miss on the update.

A noticeable processor boost, screen resolution or USB port would have had me running for an update.

This comes from an Apple fan that has many Mac/Apple products. In many cases the updates have had me leaping to upgrade - in this case I have no use for the camera and the other so called updates are so minor that it's a miss IMO.

I do hope that those who were waiting for the update and have the disposable income for a fun gadget decide to become a user. Additional adopters can only be a positive


----------



## Chad Winters

There was a news report about someone already camping in front of an Apple store 4days ahead. Dude...you really can't wait a day or so to get it?  You have way too much time on your hands


----------



## Okkoto86

Casse said:


> A noticeable processor boost, screen resolution or USB port would have had me running for an update.


You dont think it was a noticeable processor boost? Have you seen the engadget videos? We're talking about a jump from a single core chip to a dual core chip. Ask anyone who's using an Intel Atom netbook, im sure they will have one or two choice words about single core computing . And with the claimed 9x bump in graphics performance that seems like a leap to me. Think about the steady march of normal pc evolution, and think about what a *9x* bump in performance really means, its biblical.

I think this is going to be the "3GS" moment in the iPad's history, except the hardware gap is even wider. Once apps start taking real advantage of those chips the original iPad is going to be rendered completely obsolete. Just like what happened to the iphone and iphone 3g when ios 4 came out. Now granted, by the time this happens the iPad 3 could very well be out, so I can certainly understand why iPad 1 owners may not want to upgrade yet. But I think calling the processor upgrade unnoticeable is being pretty unfair to the technology.


----------



## mooshie78

Well, I think incremental upgrades are a nice thing.  People will be pissed off if they buy a $500+ device that is made obsolete in one year.  

Apple is generally pretty good about being more incremental with their upgrades and not making things obsolete to fast. 

The above poster mentioned the iPhone 3g/3gs.  Sure it's getting dated, but the VAST majority of people can still run all the apps they need on those phones.  Most people's use of smartphones and tablets is very simple apps like news, weather, web surfing streaming video etc.  Those things don't need much power.  Most people aren't going to use the power hungry apps like iMovie etc. so there's no need to upgrade every year or two for most.  

And again, that's a good thing given the price of these things.  They'll get dated over time, but I'd like to get my 3-5 years of basic use with no problems like I can on a laptop given that these things cost as much as laptops.


----------



## Meemo

Casse said:


> IMO - that is exactly that makes it a miss on the update.
> 
> A noticeable processor boost, screen resolution or USB port would have had me running for an update.
> 
> This comes from an Apple fan that has many Mac/Apple products. In many cases the updates have had me leaping to upgrade - in this case I have no use for the camera and the other so called updates are so minor that it's a miss IMO.
> 
> I do hope that those who were waiting for the update and have the disposable income for a fun gadget decide to become a user. Additional adopters can only be a positive


It's a miss for you - but I agree with mooshie that this update was less about getting current owners to upgrade than about getting new users on board. I was kind of hoping to "inherit" DH's iPad if he upgraded, but he's a lot more excited about the new MacBook Pro. He'll probably upgrade his 3-year-old MacBook Pro instead - especially since he looked at the new ones yesterday and saw how fast they are.

It's tempting to get a low-end iPad for $389, or a refurbished one for $349, but I can't really justify it. I don't think. Then again, I paid $359 for my first Kindle almost 3 years ago! Amazing when you think about it...


----------



## mooshie78

http://www.cnn.com/2011/TECH/gaming.gadgets/03/08/buying.ipad2.mashable/index.html?hpt=Sbin

Nice article with all the info you need to know about the iPad 2 launch.


----------



## Toby

I'll be ordering online at 3:01 AM as well. I am so excited to read that report saying that "Free Ship" will probably be delivered by Mon or Tues. !!! I'm psyched!!!


----------



## mooshie78

Toby said:


> I'll be ordering online at 3:01 AM as well. I am so excited to read that report saying that "Free Ship" will probably be delivered by Mon or Tues. !!! I'm psyched!!!


I'm hoping that's true as well. It does say fast free shipping on Apple.com, so hopefully that does mean 2 day shipping is free. Monday would be great as I teach a late class on Tuesday and don't get home until after 10pm. But I figure Tuesday is more likely with it shipping Friday morning at the earliest.


----------



## Casse

Okkoto86 said:


> You dont think it was a noticeable processor boost?


I'm an Apple product fan and tend to be an early adopter of electronics - $300 e-reader sure, new MacBook Pro - sign me up - you get the idea... In this case the processor boost is not significant enough for me to upgrade.


----------



## Casse

Meemo said:


> It's a miss for you - but I agree with mooshie that this update was less about getting current owners to upgrade than about getting new users on board.


1000% agree and new users can only be a positive for the product 

On to the iPad2 watch - hope all of you new owners will love yours as much as I do mine


----------



## geko29

For those considering the 3G models, Appleinsider has a nice comparison of the AT&T and Verizon plans. The meat and potatoes is below:










Note that there's one error at the bottom of the article. AT&T recently changed the terms on its DataPro with Tethering plan so it includes 4GB for $45, just like Verizon's equivalent plan.


----------



## Toby

geko29 - thank you, thank you, thank you for sharing this info.!!   I am an early adopter of the Sony & Kindle eReaders, but I do not have an iPad, Smart Phone, or Tablet. I do have a 2nd Gen iPod Touch that has a battery that is now needing a daily charge. I am going to buy the iPad2, my 1st iPad & was planning to get the Verizon one. Now, I will go with the ATT one. To have to pay an activation fee in addition to another fee, defeats the whole purpose for me to pay extra to getting a cellular iPad. Unless I am missing something here, to me, Verizon has just shot itself in the foot. I predict alot of returns for the people that didn't know this prior to purchase.


----------



## mooshie78

Engadget iPad 2 Review: 
http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/09/ipad-2-review/

Macworld: 
http://www.macworld.com/article/158439/2011/03/ipad2.html#lsrc=twt_jsnell

Bunch of reviews linked to by Gizmodo: 
http://gizmodo.com/#!5780307/the-early-ipad-2-reviews-are-in


----------



## karin

And here is David Pogue's (NY Times):
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/03/10/technology/personaltech/10pogue.html?ref=technology


----------



## mooshie78

Online sales on Apple.com start tonight at 1am PST (3am EST)--rather than the previously reported 12am PST.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/03/10/ipad-2-goes-on-sale-tomorrow-5pm-local-time-in-stores-1am-pt-o/  (see the apple press release at the bottom of the article).


----------



## FrankP999

geko29 said:


> For those considering the 3G models, Appleinsider has a nice comparison of the AT&T and Verizon plans.


I just got off the phone with Apple. They tell me no contract is required with the IPAD2 and month-to-month is available from ATT ($25- 2GB) or Verizon($20-1 GB). I confirmed this with Apple's online live chat.

Frank


----------



## monkeyluis

I'm going for wifi only because....1. It's cheaper. 2. We can use my wife's iPhone 4 as a hot spot when needed which would only be when traveling.


----------



## mooshie78

I'm going wifi as I'll mainly use it at home and the office where I have wifi.

I would kind of like the 3G to have the ability to buy a month here and there when traveling etc., but $130 more for the 3G model is ridiculous.  The Kindle is $50 more with 3G and includes free 3G access!!  No way the iPad's 3G chip costs $130.


----------



## geko29

FrankP999 said:


> I just got off the phone with Apple. They tell me no contract is required with the IPAD2 and month-to-month is available from ATT ($25- 2GB) or Verizon($20-1 GB). I confirmed this with Apple's online live chat.


Um....it's been that way since the beginning. A contract has never been required for iPad data, and I didn't suggest otherwise.


----------



## ak rain

So my dad calls and asks if  and what I am going to buy. if i get an ipad then he would too so we could talk face to face. 

would this be better done with WIFI or 3G? I am assuming either one that WIFI I have to have access to WIFI and 3G I have to have access to cell service (not near my home though I have WIFI)  

So I am thinking WIFI? is this good thinking?
sylvia


----------



## mooshie78

Get Wifi only version if you'll mainly be using it in places with wifi (i.e. home).

Get the 3G version if you'll be using it on the go and wanting mobile internet (that you pay for separately from Verizon or AT&T).

I'm getting Wifi only as I'll mainly use it at home and in the office and have wifi in both places.  I'd like the 3G version for the ability to buy a month of 3G service here and there (you don't have to subscribe to a contract plan, can pay as you go), but $130 extra for the iPad with 3G built in is absurd when the Kindle 3 with 3G is only $50 more and includes free 3G access!


----------



## ak rain

thank you mooshie, 

I think you are right. I don't travel alot and I do have wifi at home
sylvia


----------



## mooshie78

Placed my online order at 4.  Hoping it ships a bit faster than the current 18th-25th delivery estimate!

Got 32 gb wifi in black and a blue smart cover.


----------



## monkeyluis

mooshie78 said:


> Placed my online order at 4. Hoping it ships a bit faster than the current 18th-25th delivery estimate!
> 
> Got 32 gb wifi in black and a blue smart cover.


Same order here, 'cept I got the 64gb.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I slept soundly through the opening of ordering time!  But just wait till next year, even if I an skipping the ipad 2.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## AnelaBelladonna

Was up at 2:45 central time and placed my order.  I was so excited that I couldn't go back to sleep.  I hope I can stay awake this afternoon.


----------



## geko29

Ordered 4 for work (16GB, AT&T 3G).  All are scheduled to ship on April 1, but oddly the 2 black are expected to arrive on April 6, while the 2 white are coming April 8th.

Heading to an Apple store on Sunday to get mine.  Still trying to decide between the 32/64, and between black/white.  Definitely getting AT&T 3G though.


----------



## JeffM

I'm feeling lucky today, so will brave the line at an Apple store... wish me luck!


----------



## ak rain

Luck Jeff, take food and water 

It would be fun to find a store but not worth the 4 hour flight time.

ordered  black ipad 2, red cover, wifi only, camara attachment
delivery dates in April 6-8, now waiting patiently? not - 

My precious gullum

Sylvia


----------



## pidgeon92

I just ordered my husband the 32GB wi-fi + 3g..... Should be here in plenty of time to pass the original iPad to his mother on Easter weekend.


----------



## monkeyluis

ak rain said:


> Luck Jeff, take food and water
> 
> It would be fun to find a store but not worth the 4 hour flight time.
> 
> ordered black ipad 2, red cover, wifi only, camara attachment
> delivery dates in April 6-8, now waiting patiently? not -
> 
> My precious gullum
> 
> Sylvia


Wow. Glad I ordered early. Mine is 3-18 to 3-25.


----------



## gdae23

Here's the latest I found about the Verizon activation fee issue. According to David Pogue of the NY Times, there will be no activation fee at any point.

http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/11/verizon-clarifies-ipad-activation-fes/


----------



## Toby

Luck Jeff! Let us know how it goes.

I had read that Verizon was not charging the activation fees, so I had to decide which plan to use. Since I don't know yet what I will end of using, I read that Verizon's cost is the best way to go, if you use a lot of data. I am on my laptop for hours. I ordered the White, 32GB, Verizon 3G with the Pink Smart Cover. I agree with Mooshie78 about the added cost. I was very tempted to just get the wifi only, but I needed the cellular system if I take my iPad with me - GPS, etc. & also in case some storm knocks out the wifi at home. I'm so excited!!!! I can't wait!!


----------



## Neo

Jeff, I'm with you!!! I too will try an Apple store later (can't get there until after work anyway). I don't have much hope, but it may just be worth a try


----------



## ayuryogini

For me, they took the excitement out of it when they wouldn't home deliver the same day that they're in the stores. I got online at 1245am and was ready to order, then I saw the 3-5 day delivery (although now it's 2-3 weeks), so I decided to take my chances with going to one of the stores, though I'm so busy today, I might just take my chances over the weekend. 

Plus, I'd like to see them in person.  The iPad I have now (64gb WiFi & 3G) is black and I want to see the white one before I make up my mind. If I hadn't already promised my old iPad to my daughter, I'm not sure I would even feel compelled to buy one, though I have been hankering for a new gadget for a while now.....

btw, thanks to mooshie78 and karin for the links to the reviews.


----------



## amyrebecca

I too decided to try going to a store. I was up at 3am to order my and my mom's smart covers though! They will be here Tuesday! I am going to try Best Buy so I wasn't sure they would have the covers. I have to work for one more hour but I just drove by the store and no line yet! Crossing my fingers I make it! Mom is meeting me to get one too. I am so ready to go now!


----------



## ayuryogini

amyrebecca said:


> I too decided to try going to a store. I was up at 3am to order my and my mom's smart covers though! They will be here Tuesday!


That was really smart of you (no pun intended). I wish I'd thought of that. Oh well, guess I'm taking my chances all the way around.
(I want the pink one.)


----------



## ak rain

so the endless questions

insurance, square trade or what
sylvia


----------



## mlewis78

I think I'm going to buy one -- black, 32GB wi-fi only.  Started thinking about buying one in December and thought I'd wait until the 2 comes out.  I'm in no big hurry and will probably buy in an Apple store if they still have them in stock next week.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ak rain said:


> so the endless questions
> 
> insurance, square trade or what
> sylvia


SquareTrade has a 40% off coupon on facebook good for iPad2 until 3/14.

At this point I'm on the fence about recommending them because I'm trying to process a claim with them. I broke my iPad on Tuesday and I'm STILL waiting for my return box/label.. I was supposed to have it within 2 business days. I "should" get it on Monday.. Then 2 days transit, 5 days repair, and 2 more days transit... figure in the weekends and it'll take nearly 3 weeks for the repair.

To be fair, they did offer to refund the price I paid for my warranty and I'll still have my warranty... But not until I said something on their facebook page. The rep I talked to on the phone prior to that wasn't willing to because their "service guarantee" only applies once they have it. I really don't care about the refund... I just want my iPad fixed. I use it far more than I realized... I'm constantly reaching for it (plus it's sad to see that shattered screen every time I walk by my book case)


----------



## JeffM

I got there at 2, and thank goodness I wasn't later than that. They shut down the line about 25 people behind me. By the time I got to the register they were sold out of nearly everything in black. I'll be hitting Best Buy next time for sure. I was able to get exactly what I wanted though, so overall it could have been much more frustrating.


----------



## Neo

Lucky you Jeff!!!! And congratulations!!!! Do you love your new iPad?  

When I arrived (at 5:30, earliest I could escape from work), the line was so insane that there was no way they would even have enough for everyone (and that's without counting those who would buy 2!). Best Buy was hopeless too.

So I will be trying my luck early tomorrow morning - planning to be there around 7:00 (they open at 9:00), hoping that that will be enough


----------



## monkeyluis

ak rain said:


> so the endless questions
> 
> insurance, square trade or what
> sylvia


I don't buy the insurance. Apple products are such high quality that I don't see a need for it. If you cat take care of your own device then you don't deserve to have it.


----------



## Toby

Heather, that is a long wait. I was going to buy Square Trade, but maybe I should get Apple Care instead or nothing. I am very careful with my devices, & never had a problem before, but I know that accidents can happen. Sometimes caused by other people/animals, etc. Hmmmm, what should i do? BTW, how did your ipad's screen break?


----------



## luvmy4brats

It fell out of my purse and landed face down in the parking lot <shudder> it was heartbreaking.

The only problem with AppleCare is they don't cover accidental damages. They've always been good in the past and they are trying to keep me happy by refunding the money. Unfortunately, the money is minor and I just want my iPad (or the go ahead to buy myself a new one). Hopefully once they get it, it will go quicker.


----------



## skyblue

Luvmy4brats said:


> It fell out of my purse and landed face down in the parking lot <shudder> it was heartbreaking.
> 
> The only problem with AppleCare is they don't cover accidental damages. They've always been good in the past and they are trying to keep me happy by refunding the money. Unfortunately, the money is minor and I just want my iPad (or the go ahead to buy myself a new one). Hopefully once they get it, it will go quicker.





Luvmy4brats said:


> It fell out of my purse and landed face down in the parking lot <shudder> it was heartbreaking.
> 
> The only problem with AppleCare is they don't cover accidental damages. They've always been good in the past and they are trying to keep me happy by refunding the money. Unfortunately, the money is minor and I
> just want my iPad (or the go ahead to buy myself a new one). Hopefully once they get it, it will go http://www.stitchandswash.com/catalog.php?cat=15


OUCH! I am sickened just reading about it! Please keep us updated on your Square Trade saga. Sounds like the Facebook comment was a good strategy!


----------



## ak rain

monkeyluiz be nice accidents happen

wish it covered stoloen or lost. I will have to decide.
sylvia


----------



## monkeyluis

ak rain said:


> monkeyluiz be nice accidents happen
> 
> wish it covered stoloen or lost. I will have to decide.
> sylvia


Oh I know. I wasnt talking about you specifically. Inwas saying in general. Yes I agree, falling out of the purse sucks. I'm talking about the people who are not mindful of their electronics. They don't treat it like a delicate machine.


----------



## Kathy

I bought the white iPad 32gb, WiFi only last night.  I'm traveling this week for work and I'm in El Paso, TX. There is no Apple store here that I could find. Decided to just buy online. I'm glad I did. I like the idea of the engraving. I had my name and phone number put on it. I have a ship day of April 1 and delivery by April 5. Hoping that they ship sooner. 

I think I'm going to go ahead and buy the SquareTrade warranty. I am traveling so much and even though I'm careful there is always a chance that something could happen when going through security or when on the plane. Sorry Heather that you are having a problem with them. I know you had a positive experience with a Kindle once.


----------



## JeffM

Really loving the update. I can't see how they fit all that goodness in something so skinny.

I'll be getting a Square Trade warranty rather than the AppleCare version. My concern isn't that the hardware will fail. My concern is the hardware will fail after I trip over my own feet and we all fall and smash ourselves on the sidewalk.

I'm about as fumblefooted as they come, sadly. Comes with having size 12.5 feet and a 28" inseam I guess.


----------



## mooshie78

My black 32GB WiFi model ordered from Apple.com has already got the shipment notification and is currently estimated to deliver on the 17th rather than the original 18-25th estimate!


----------



## ak rain

nice mooshie78 I hope they continue ahead of schedule
sylvia


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I usually scorn add-on warranties as merely extra money in the pocket of the vendor, but due to the expense and mobility of the ipad, I bought a three year Square Trade warranty on my ipad! Though I now suspect I'll be upgrading it after two years. My understanding is that I'll be able to get a refund of the unused portion of the warranty.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, I never get warranties.

My view has always been that buying warranties for all my gadgets would cost way more than just replacing the few that break over the years.


----------



## mooshie78

Shipping info has been updated now that it's been picked up by FedEx.  They're shipping from China (Shenzhen), so that's why the delivery dates are a tad slow (17th for me despite shipping today).  Guess they're coming direct from the factory.


----------



## Neo

No luck today either for me. They are out of 32GB wifi only and black iPad accross the city - and I was in line at 6 this morning. They came out to say what they had around 8. By that time I was frozen to death anyway and just went home. Guess I'll have to wait for next Saturday now for another try


----------



## mlewis78

Neo said:


> No luck today either for me. They are out of 32GB wifi only and black iPad accross the city - and I was in line at 6 this morning. They came out to say what they had around 8. By that time I was frozen to death anyway and just went home. Guess I'll have to wait for next Saturday now for another try


Manhattan? I was going to call the upper west side store. I'll just wait a few days. If they are out of them for a long time, I'm going to try to put this whole idea of buying one aside for a while. I was going to buy the original ipad last year on a whim, but they didn't have them in the stores for so long. Didn't have the patience to wait for shipping. Wanted it NOW or not at all.


----------



## Neo

mlewis78 said:


> Manhattan? I was going to call the upper west side store. I'll just wait a few days. If they are out of them for a long time, I'm going to try to put this whole idea of buying one aside for a while. I was going to buy the original ipad last year on a whim, but they didn't have them in the stores for so long. Didn't have the patience to wait for shipping. Wanted it NOW or not at all.


I'm with you!!!! And yes, Manhattan - I did call all the other stores once I got home. I was super excited about getting one - now not so much anymore. kind of sad really.


----------



## mooshie78

That's why I just ordered online.  I'm not willing to wait in line, call around/check around etc. just for the opportunity to spend my hard earned money!

Plus I just order most everything aside from food and toiletries and clothing online these days as I just hate shopping in retail stores.


----------



## mlewis78

I don't like in-store shopping either, but the Apple store is just 11 blocks north plus 2 blocks east of where I live, so I could have it in the same day if they only had them.  No way would I get in line for it though.


----------



## mlewis78

Just called the upper west side store.  They are out of all of them and couldn't say for sure if they will have some this week. Told me to call back Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Neo

mooshie78 said:


> That's why I just ordered online. I'm not willing to wait in line, call around/check around etc. just for the opportunity to spend my hard earned money!


It's great when you actually can do that. Unfortunately for me, this is not an option, as I need them to activate my iPad for me (my laptop is too old to do that), and they won't activate iPads bought on-line.


----------



## mooshie78

Well, that stinks.  No friends or families with PCs you could use to activate it?

If not, then I'd say I'd prioritize a new laptop or PC first as you really need one to keep the iPad updated anyway.  There's already apparently a iOS 4.3.1 update coming soon to fix security holes in Safari.


----------



## Neo

I know. But I want an iMac, and waiting for the new one to come out along with Lion. So for now I can live with an un-updated iPad (if I ever get my hands on one!) for a few months for the use I want to make of it.


----------



## mlewis78

The apple website says shipping in 3-4 weeks on the ipad2 that I want.  So it's just like last year -- none in the stores and a long wait for orders online (even 2 weeks is too much for me).  I must forget about this thing for a while.


----------



## mooshie78

I don't see why waiting is reason to not get one.  Just order it and forget about it until you get a shipping notification!   That's better than hassling with checking around etc.  It's a toy, not some necessity you must get ASAP!


----------



## mlewis78

When I spend that much money on something, I want it right away.  I'm used to Amazon, where if I order something, I get it within two days.  If I'm going to wait 3-4 weeks for something that expensive, I might as well wait until they have them in the stores.

And yes, it is a toy, and I don't NEED it.


----------



## mooshie78

Fair enough.  I prefer just ordering things and getting it whenever.  But if you can just forget about it and not bother checking for a month or so then that's pretty much the same I guess.  I just wouldn't waste time checking around since shipments will probably sell out so fast for another few weeks that it's probably still a matter of either getting lucky or finding out when a big shipment is coming and lining up in the morning which is too much trouble IMO.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Eventually the demand will stabilize and they'll be available in stores without having to be lucky.  I actually understand both the "order it and forget it" and "I want to have it in my hands ASAP once I decide to buy" approaches!  Fortunately I don't have to choose between them this time around.


----------



## Toby

Heather, that's aweful. Let us know when you get the box/label to send your iPad back. 
For my 1st laptop, I spent a fortune for insurance for it & regretted doing it. I would have been better to save that money for my current laptop. I didn't buy insrance either for my ipodTouch, but the with the iPad's expense, mobility, accidents that could happen, I might still get the 1 or 2 year SquareTrade. How many years do most people get for SquareTrade?
I got the notice that my iPad should arrive on 3/17. Yippeee!!
Mooshie78, how do you know it's coming directly from China?
Besides putting in the "wifi" name & password & maybe other info., how do you activate it? Is it plugging the iPad to my laptop & getting itunes to sync up my stuff?


----------



## mooshie78

Toby said:


> Mooshie78, how do you know it's coming directly from China?


From the FedEx tracking page. It was picked up by FedEx in Shenzhen, China this morning.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Toby it's been awhile for me, but I believe you had to hook a new ipad up to a computer with itunes and enter the itunes account id and password.

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Toby

Thanks The Hooded Claw. That should be easy enough.


----------



## Toby

Mooshie78, mine is still in the initial stages & says International Economy...but with the ship date by the 17th. Maybe that means that I'll get it later in the day. It did say that I could get it by 4:30PM. Thursday is good, Friday, not so good. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## mooshie78

Mine's international economy as well.

Ship date is today (March 12th), Estimated Delivery is March 17th by 4:30 pm.


----------



## Toby

Mine's shipped!!!! Yippeee!!!! I'm so excited!!! Mooshi78, it now says what your had said, plus info. sent on 3/12, shipped on 3/13 China time, since it's still the 12th here. It's still saying delivery on 3/17, thankfully, but I will have my fingers crossed until it comes. I would be so dissapointed if it ended up arriving on Fri. Then, I'd be kicking myself for getting on the computer a half hour later. Sheesh! I had thought that it was like the Kindle, being shipped from the USA. My Smart Cover has now left Pa. I love tracking packages.


----------



## planet_janet

Seems like a lot of people opted to order online rather than brave the stores.  I read last night that the initial demand for iPad 2 is so far exceeding the initial demand for the first iPad last year, and that lots of that demand is made up of first-time buyers.  I would like to go play around with a 2, but I'm not going anywhere near the Apple store for the foreseeable future!


----------



## Kathy

Toby said:


> Mine's shipped!!!! Yippeee!!!! I'm so excited!!! Mooshi78, it now says what your had said, plus info. sent on 3/12, shipped on 3/13 China time, since it's still the 12th here. It's still saying delivery on 3/17, thankfully, but I will have my fingers crossed until it comes. I would be so dissapointed if it ended up arriving on Fri. Then, I'd be kicking myself for getting on the computer a half hour later. Sheesh! I had thought that it was like the Kindle, being shipped from the USA. My Smart Cover has now left Pa. I love tracking packages.


I'm jealous.  I ordered so late on Friday that I have an 4/1 ship date. I'm hoping it ships sooner.


----------



## amyberta

If you have square trade and something happens to the ipad, do you have to send it to them to be repaired or can you go to the Apple store to be repaired?


----------



## Kathy

amyberta said:


> If you have square trade and something happens to the ipad, do you have to send it to them to be repaired or can you go to the Apple store to be repaired?


You send it to SquareTrade.


----------



## Toby

My iPad is now in Landau Island, HK. What's taking so long? LOL! Oh, the wait...


----------



## mooshie78

Toby said:


> My iPad is now in Landau Island, HK. What's taking so long? LOL! Oh, the wait...


Same for me. Got there at 12:46 am local time there (12:46pm here on the east coast).


----------



## luvmy4brats

Actually, you can take it to Apple to be repaired (they most likely would just swap it out for a refurbished one), but you pay out of pocket for it and then SquareTrade reimburses you. I could have done that, but unfortunately, my budget is a bit too tight this month to go that route.. Too much money out of pocket up front... and I'd be terrified that for some reason SquareTrade wouldn't reimburse me (not saying they would do that... but it would be just my luck that something would happen)


----------



## Toby

Mine says 11:58 PM CN's time. I pray that mine still shows up on the 17th. Your time is about a 11 hour difference. Maybe you will get a morning delivery, & I will get the afternoon delivery.


----------



## mooshie78

Toby said:


> Mine says 11:58 PM CN's time. I pray that mine still shows up on the 17th. Your time is about a 11 hour difference. Maybe you will get a morning delivery, & I will get the afternoon delivery.


No, my time was just about 45 minutes later.  Yours was just before midnight and mine was at 12:45 am--so after midnight. They should be on the same plane to what ever the next stop is.

I don't care about time of day delivery on the 17th as I won't get home from work until 7:30-8pm. Thankfully signing isn't an issue since all packages get signed for by the concierge and held at the front desk in my condo building even if I'm home.


----------



## amyberta

Luvmy4brats said:


> Actually, you can take it to Apple to be repaired (they most likely would just swap it out for a refurbished one), but you pay out of pocket for it and then SquareTrade reimburses you. I could have done that, but unfortunately, my budget is a bit too tight this month to go that route.. Too much money out of pocket up front... and I'd be terrified that for some reason SquareTrade wouldn't reimburse me (not saying they would do that... but it would be just my luck that something would happen)


Thanks,
I think I will just get the applecare and hope for the best.


----------



## Toby

Mooshie78, LOL! I had been thinking all along that you were ahead of me! Okay, now, I feel better. You are so lucky. I will be jumping at any noise, looking frantically out windows, screaming, "It's here", racing to the door, trying to keep my dog from running out the front door...


----------



## mooshie78

I have my wifi off and put it to sleep.  It uses pretty much no power in that mode, so I assume that's as good as turning it off in terms of not interfering with anything.  I never sit and read during takeoff and landing though, I put it to sleep when they make the announcement.


----------



## Kathy

mooshie78 said:


> I have my wifi off and put it to sleep. It uses pretty much no power in that mode, so I assume that's as good as turning it off in terms of not interfering with anything. I never sit and read during takeoff and landing though, I put it to sleep when they make the announcement.


I was just reading the other thread "Leavin' on a jet plane...". I think you meant to put it there. Anyway, I agree with you.


----------



## mooshie78

Kathy said:


> I was just reading the other thread "Leavin' on a jet plane...". I think you meant to put it there. Anyway, I agree with you.


Indeed! I was tired and posted it in the wrong tab I guess!


----------



## mooshie78

Mine got to Anchorage Alaska earlier this afternoon and has since been received international release (assume that means it cleared customs).


----------



## Vet

Heather, I hope you were able to ship your iPad today.


----------



## Vet

Mooshie and Toby,

At least you will get exactly what you want. I settled for wifi, but I really wanted 3G. Instant gratification is a terrible thing. I haven't needed 3G connection yet, but figured it would be nice to have.


----------



## Toby

Mooshie78, I FINALLY  got an update tonight. I've been checking at different times during the day. I left my computer on, so when I got home, I could check. You are getting the updates earlier than me, so thanks for posting. My ipad2 arrived in the AM & also got that International Release around maybe 1:47 PM. Yippeee!! It's on the way. Hoping it shows up early, so I can go to work. Tomorrow, the Smart Cover is coming!! 
Vet, I hope you enjoy using it & realize that you didn't really need 3G & saved yourself lots of money. I don't think that you could go wrong, either way. It's like the people that only got the wifi only Kindle. The most I remember reading what people said was that they would have liked using it maybe a few times & that was only a $50.00 difference. Now that you have it, what do you think of it? Is this your 1st ipad?


----------



## alexisleno

Has anyone with the 5-7 day ship date seen a shipping notification yet? I guess it's still kinda early, but meh, I need it to ship so I stop constantly checking!


----------



## mooshie78

Mine's updated again, and has left Alaska.  And per fedex flight tracking info people on Macrumors have dug up, looks like it's on a flight that lands in Memphis, TN around 1:30 am. 

So I'd say there's some chance I may get mine on Wed. rather than Thursday if its already in Memphis tonight and only has to come to Atlanta.


----------



## Vet

Toby said:


> Mooshie78, I FINALLY got an update tonight. I've been checking at different times during the day. I left my computer on, so when I got home, I could check. You are getting the updates earlier than me, so thanks for posting. My ipad2 arrived in the AM & also got that International Release around maybe 1:47 PM. Yippeee!! It's on the way. Hoping it shows up early, so I can go to work. Tomorrow, the Smart Cover is coming!!
> Vet, I hope you enjoy using it & realize that you didn't really need 3G & saved yourself lots of money. I don't think that you could go wrong, either way. It's like the people that only got the wifi only Kindle. The most I remember reading what people said was that they would have liked using it maybe a few times & that was only a $50.00 difference. Now that you have it, what do you think of it? Is this your 1st ipad?


Yes, it's my first! I guess that's why I was so excited. I am enjoying it! There are so many apps to check out. I was a little disappointed in itunes small selection of movies.


----------



## Toby

Mooshie78, thanks again for the update. I'm still wating for that update on my tracking number.   I live in Ma., so that does sound like we will get our iPads on the same day. Which day, I guess we will have to wait. Keep letting me know your updates since yours is updated before mine.


----------



## Toby

Vet, that's great news that you are enjoying your new iPad. I can't wait to get mine. Too bad about the lack of good movies. Some people are getting the Netfix app, which they say is free, & then maybe it's $10 per month to see any amount of movies.


----------



## Toby

alexisleno, yes. I got an email notice. If you read the discussions here, you will see that we are tracking our shipments & talking about it here.


----------



## MeganW

Has anyone who ordered a 64 GB wifi-only black iPad (no engraving) at around 12:59 am PST Friday morning (right when sales opened online) received a shipping notice yet?  Mine is still in "Not Yet Shipped" status, shipping in around 3-5 business days, delivers March 18-25?  I haven't yet, wondering about possible shortages...


----------



## mooshie78

It seems like the vast majority of things that have shipped have been 16 and 32gb wifi models.  3G of all sizes and 64gb wifi models I've seen very few shipping notices so far in the tracking threads on forums like Macrumors.

I'm guessing they focused on making and shipping 16 and 32gb wifi models first as those where the cheapest and thus most prevalent online orders.

There have been a few 3g orders starting to get posted as prepared to ship on those threads tonight though, so hopefully they are moving now.

Keep in mind the 3-5 days, 5-7 days etc. to ship are business days--so Saturday and Sunday didn't count toward those.  Today is only the second business day (or the 1st if they don't count day of order--Friday--toward the limit).


----------



## MeganW

That's the way it's looked from what I've seen too -- I was counting today as the first, maybe 2nd business day, but with all of the shipping notices going out, I was being hopeful.  I sold my 1st gen. iPad and shipped it off on Saturday and now I'm going through a tiny bit of withdrawal.    My smart cover will be here tomorrow, but it's gonna be lonely.


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, I have a lonely smart cover that arrived today myself!


----------



## MeganW

What color/type?  First impressions?  I ordered the green polyurethane cover.  Hopefully it matches my green Amazon Kindle lighted cover, or at the least, doesn't clash horribly!


----------



## mooshie78

I got the blue.  Was torn between that and the green.

I like the look of it, and it seems pretty well made.  Looking forward to having an iPad 2 to put it on in a couple of days!


----------



## MeganW

I liked the blue, too. If I don't like the green I'll probably exchange it for blue. And I'm with you -- I'm ready to actually have an iPad for it!


----------



## Kathy

I ordered the blue as well. I had a hard time picking between the pink and the blue.


----------



## planet_janet

One of my DH's employees purchased a smart cover with his new iPad 2 and brought them both into work today. DH said that the iPad already has a big scratch on the back.  . Be careful with those exposed aluminum backs!


----------



## mooshie78

My iPad made it to Memphis around 1am EST.

Definitely will make it no later than the Thursday delivery estimate since I'm in Atlanta.  Hoping it comes on Wednesday instead now that it's pretty close.


----------



## mooshie78

Wow, it's actually out for delivery right now!

They must have flown it to ATL rather than driving it down given it made it from Memphis to ATL very quickly and it's a 6.5-7 hour drive.  Made it in less than an hour as it left Memphis at 4:10am central and arrived in ATL at 6:05 am EST.

2011-03-15 08:09:00 On FedEx vehicle for delivery ATLANTA, GA
2011-03-15 07:45:00 Arrived at FedEx Destination Location ATLANTA, GA
2011-03-15 07:03:00 Left FedEx Ramp ATLANTA, GA
2011-03-15 06:05:00 Arrived at FedEx Ramp ATLANTA, GA
2011-03-15 04:10:00 Left FedEx Sort Facility MEMPHIS, TN
2011-03-15 00:58:00 Arrived at Sort Facility MEMPHIS, TN 

I won't get a lot of chance to play around with it today as I don't get home from work until 10, but I'm still stoked it came so fast.


----------



## alexisleno

heh, I got my smart cover on Saturday and it is very lonely! 

That stinks about the scratch. I'll have to be extra careful


----------



## mooshie78

Good news.  iPad was delivered just after noon.

Bad (unrelated news). My car wouldn't start!  So waiting on tow truck and then have to walk to the subway to get to work since I teach a late class tonight.


----------



## planet_janet

mooshie78 said:


> Good news. iPad was delivered just after noon.
> 
> Bad (unrelated news). My car wouldn't start! So waiting on tow truck and then have to walk to the subway to get to work since I teach a late class tonight.


Well, at the least the good news sort of, kind of outweighs the bad news, but what a bummer! Hope you get your car fixed quickly and enjoy your iPad when you get home from work!


----------



## Vet

Toby said:


> Vet, that's great news that you are enjoying your new iPad. I can't wait to get mine. Too bad about the lack of good movies. Some people are getting the Netfix app, which they say is free, & then maybe it's $10 per month to see any amount of movies.


Yeah, Netflix is on my to do list! Thanks!


----------



## mooshie78

Yeah, Netflix is great.

I have the one disc out at a time with Blu Ray account and use that and watch a lot of streaming on my TV through my X-box 360.  I love it.  A must have for any movie lover!


----------



## skyblue

Streaming Netflix to the iPad is DA BOMB!!!  We also stream through wii and blu ray.  We are on the one dvd plan and it works great for us!


----------



## Vet

mooshie78 said:


> Yeah, Netflix is great.
> 
> I have the one disc out at a time with Blu Ray account and use that and watch a lot of streaming on my TV through my X-box 360. I love it. A must have for any movie lover!


Mooshie, Congrats on the delivery of your iPad! I hope you get your car fixed soon!


----------



## Toby

Mooshie78, congrates on getting your iPad2!!!! Let us know what you think.  Sorry about your car. I hope that gets fixed soon.
    I am still waiting to get my iPad2. It arrived yesterday in Anchorage AK, got a release, in transit in Anchorage AK. I finally find an update with today's date, 15th. I think it said departed, which is 11 hours later, with Anchorage AK still listed.   Now, if I could just find out if it's arriving tomorrow or Thursday. Do you think they were taking my iPad on a trip of Alaska? 
    The good news is that my Pink Smart Cover arrived this morning. Once I figured out how to detach it from it's container, I played with it. It's a pretty pink color. The bad news is that my doorbell isn't working right. The FedEX guy said that he rang the doorbell & that he could hear it ring on the outside of the house, but it didn't ring on the inside of the house. Will have to get fixed. Thankfully, my dog heard & barked loud enough so that I took off at jet speeds racing to door. Sheesh!


----------



## Toby

planet_janet - ouch - on the scratch. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Toby

I get the DVD's in Netfix. I like them. I am behind in my movie watching, but love the covenience. I'm not sure what I'll do. Amazon is letting people that have Amazon Prime see movies for free, but I think that would be only for watching on my laptop.


----------



## Toby

alexisleno - what color cover did you get?


----------



## amyberta

I just ordered the 64 wifi 3g ipad in black with the pink cover. I won't get it until April 22nd though.    I gues I better make sure I'm home that day. If I do happen to miss it, can I pick it up at a fed ex store? I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Toby

It's here! It's here!! It's here!!! Yippee!! 
    I had left my old computer on last night so I could check to see when it got to Memphis, TN. When I got up to go to the bathroom during the night, I went on AOL, checked & it was there. So, I decided to leave it on AOL. I get up again & AOL is off. No internet connection. I can't get back on. I take out my laptop. No wifi. I go to the portch to do the switch on/off/pull out/put back in cords on my 2 boxes for the count 20 sec's each. Thankfully, it worked, so I knew that delivery was today. It went to East Boston, Ma to Rayham, Ma to the delivery truck. 
    I now proceeded to look out the window constantly, listen to vehicle noises sloshing by in the rain, & not listen to my kindle books on my DX so I can hear better. Just when I looked out the window again, I saw the Fed Ex Truck pulling up  around 12:17PM, just like Mooshie78 said his arrived. I race to the door, yelling, "The truck's here, the truck's here, the truck's here all the way to the door. I kicked the long bolster way, that keeps the cold air out, unlocked the door, whipped the door open & scared the bejeebees out of the Fed Ex man. He looked like he was just about to knock or ring the doorbell. hehehehehe!! Don't worry, I apologized & explained & he smiled.


----------



## Toby

amyberta, I read that you can arrange to pick it up at the FedEx Store. You have to have 2 ID's on you & probably your order number. You can always call & ask.


----------



## MeganW

So, after checking the status of my 64GB black wifi iPad 2 this morning and seeing it still in Not Yet Shipped status, I thought I'd check around & see if I could find it at local stores.  I lucked out at a Target down the street and was able to pick up a 64GB white wifi iPad!  It was the only one they'd gotten in, and it was totally luck that I found it, but it was only about 9 am.  I promptly logged back into the Apple store and cancelled my order.  Done!


----------



## alexisleno

I got the pink smart cover.

That's really lucky that you were able to get it at Target


----------



## MeganW

I definitely lucked out!  I called probably six places before, and the timing was just right!


----------



## amyberta

Toby said:


> amyberta, I read that you can arrange to pick it up at the FedEx Store. You have to have 2 ID's on you & probably your order number. You can always call & ask.


Thanks Toby,
I'll probably be home that day. I don't want to miss my new ipad. LOL


----------



## Vet

skyblue said:


> Streaming Netflix to the iPad is DA BOMB!!! We also stream through wii and blu ray. We are on the one dvd plan and it works great for us!


I can't wait to try it out. I plan to get a case that provides a standing position for the iPad in landscape mode, so that I can watch Netflix in bed!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

At lunch time I went to the Apple store here, and I could have bought an iPad 2!  They had three of the Verizon 32gb ones, and I could have said "I'll take it!" and had one.  32gb is actually the size that most intersts me, but I wanted either a wifi or an AT&T one.  I went to Best Buy and they were out as expected, but were taking a list (you had to pay $100 to get on the list, but got a $100 Best Buy gift card you can spend on anything at Best Buy, and if you find another one in the meantime you can get it and be done with it.  I ordered a 32gb wifi, thought about it as I had a chance at work, and decided I wanted to try a 3G one.  So I went back to Best Buy this evening and changed my "reservation" to a 32gb AT&T wifi one.  By evening they weren't allowing people to take new reservations.  Naturally I'd like to get my iPad as soon as possible, but if it takes awhile to get here, that's okay.  After work I tried out another Best Buy and a Target, but no luck (which wasn't surprising--The other Best Buy is also doing a reservation system, so I won't be going back there to check anymore.

Things were very quiet while I was at Best Buy in the morning, and I tried out an iPad 2 on internet browsing when the system wasn't overwhelmed by browsing customers.  It is faster, that my iPad 1 at browsing, though not dramatically so.  I have an excellent internet connection at home, and I assume they had a "b" wifi system at Best Buy, so I'm hoping that will pick up the speed a bit more....I'm going to be selling my iPad 1 and getting an iPad 2 in any case!

Speaking of cases, I still didn't get to try out the magnetic cover, they don't have them out at Best Buy, and once I wasn't buying the Verizon iPad I got out of the Apple store before I changed my mind!  But I noticed they were very low on the magnetic covers, and I remembered that the 'official' Apple cases were sold out for quite awhile after the iPad 1 was released.  I wanted an Apple (heh) green cover to match my Kindle's lighted cover and stand out, and they had two left, one of which appeared to have been returned (and was a couple of bucks off).  I bought the one that had NOT been returned!  So I'll have a cover.  I may try to check out the Apple store a time or two, but I'm mostly going to just sit back and let the system run its course now.


----------



## ayuryogini

amyberta said:


> I just ordered the 64 wifi 3g ipad in black with the pink cover. I won't get it until April 22nd though.  I gues I better make sure I'm home that day. If I do happen to miss it, can I pick it up at a fed ex store? I can't wait to get it.


That's the same one I ordered!! I was sort of lamenting the fact that I didn't order it when I went online around 1am on March 11, when the shipping time was days instead of weeks, but if I had I probably would have gotten the white. After checking them out at the Apple store, I decided on a black one, since that's what I'm used to with my iPad1, and with my Kindle prefer the graphite to the white, so I ordered black instead. (The white iPad2 looked a little yellowish to me, but it could have been the fluorescent lighting.) Mine is supposed to arrive around April 11.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Wheee! I am typing this on my new black 32 gig wifi iPad 2!  Target came through for me also.  I'm gonna leave this to charge for now, more tonight after work.


----------



## mooshie78

The Hooded Claw said:


> Wheee! I am typing this on my new black 32 gig wifi iPad 2! Target came through for me also. I'm gonna leave this to charge for now, more tonight after work.


Did it not come with a near full charge? I think mine was 88% battery life when I set it up.


----------



## MeganW

Gotta love Target!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Mine was at 84 percent charge, but I'm assuming I will work it out thoroughly tonight!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## mooshie78

Ah, I ran mine down to 20% first.  Probably no need but I'm still weary of charging batteries when not near dead the first few times.

I'm finding I get about 10% drain per hour of active use--which would put it right at the 10 hours Apple touts.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

There is so much conflicting guidance on batteries, I've always heard it is important to have  fully charged batteries before the first use!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## amyberta

ayuryogini said:


> That's the same one I ordered!! I was sort of lamenting the fact that I didn't order it when I went online around 1am on March 11, when the shipping time was days instead of weeks, but if I had I probably would have gotten the white. After checking them out at the Apple store, I decided on a black one, since that's what I'm used to with my iPad1, and with my Kindle prefer the graphite to the white, so I ordered black instead. (The white iPad2 looked a little yellowish to me, but it could have been the fluorescent lighting.) Mine is supposed to arrive around April 11.


 I wish they had a purple cover. I wonder why they don't.


----------



## Vet

Congrats to Hooded Claw, Mooshie and Toby! I agree with the 10% per hour battery drainage.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

amyberta said:


> I wish they had a purple cover. I wonder why they don't.


I never saw a purple cover,
I never hope to see one,
But I can tell you this, lover,
I'd rather see than be one!


----------



## Vet

The Hooded Claw said:


> I never saw a purple cover,
> I never hope to see one,
> But I can tell you this, lover,
> I'd rather see than be one!


ROFL! Quite the poet!


----------



## ayuryogini

The Hooded Claw said:


> Wheee! I am typing this on my new black 32 gig wifi iPad 2! Target came through for me also. I'm gonna leave this to charge for now, more tonight after work.


Lucky!!
How did that work? Was it just good timing? serendipity?
What time did you go?
Even though I ordered mine through Apple, I'm hoping to get one before it ships (4/11), then cancel my order.
Details, please. And thank you in advance....


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ayuryogini said:


> Lucky!!
> How did that work? Was it just good timing? serendipity?
> What time did you go?
> Even though I ordered mine through Apple, I'm hoping to get one before it ships (4/11), then cancel my order.
> Details, please. And thank you in advance....


Ihave two target stores near me, I tried both yesterday with no luck at either one. I went out for lunch again today, and hit the Apple store, but there were no iPads to be had. I hit a Target next to where I ate with no luck. I decided to try the other Target on the way back from lunch, even though I was very pessimistic I'd be successful. I promised myself this was the last time I'd do this routine.

At the second Target electronics department, I asked the lone employee if he had the iPad 2, and I'm sure I looked pessimistic. He gave me a conspiratorial look, and said he had two! I'm sure my jaw dropped, and I said, "you're kidding, right?!" and was thinking it was mean to tease that way! But he opened a drawer behind the counter and pulled out two ipad boxes!

He had a 32 gig black and a 64 gig white, both wifi. I wanted black, and have decided I didn't truly need the 64 gig of my iPad 1 for this optional purchase, so went for the smaller one and saved a hundred bucks. I asked if they ever got the 3G ones, and he said he'd only seen wifi at Target. He said they'd received six that morning and he'd sold all but these two. This was shortly after Noon. He was specific that the truck had arrived that morning, so my suggestion would be to check Target early, but after enough time for them to get the iPads up front. Perhaps ten o'clock. Based on his statements, sounds like this will be wifi only.

If you want a 3G, you might try Verizon or ATT stores. I'd looked last night and noticed the ATT website listed some stores as carrying iPad.


----------



## Toby

This is my 1'st iPad post! '  
Thanks Vet & same for all. Hmmm....The keyboard won't let me type con grates. 
The Hooded Claw - Why did you choose ATT?


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Toby said:


> This is my 1'st iPad post! '
> Thanks Vet & same for all. Hmmm....The keyboard won't let me type con grates.
> The Hooded Claw - Why did you choose ATT?


I originally went with ATT because they don't charge an activation fee, because their data plan amounts fit my projected needs better, and because their 3G data is allegedly faster (though their network of 3G service is less extensive than Verizon).

When I travel, I tend to stay in one of two types of hotels....either business oriented hotels while working, or Motel 6 when I'm doing my nature photography hobby and I am paying. The business hotels tend to be in the middle of town where ATT will have excellent service. The business hotels offer wifi at exorbitant prices because many business travelers must have it and don't care about the price because their employer is paying. I like the idea of having my own 3G service there!

I won't have such a need for 3G at Motel 6, because they offer adequate wifi service for four bucks a night or in some cases for free!

As for the amount of data, ATT offer a plan for two gig of data in a month for 25 dollars. Verizon offers either a one gig plan for 20 dollars or a three gig plan for 35 dollars. My main reason for wanting 3G while I travel is to watch streaming Netflix. Two gig of data is supposed to be six to twelve hours of Netflix, which should get me nicely through three or four hotel nights, which is the longest my business meetings ever last!

All beautifully reasoned out, but meaningless since I got a wifi!

In a pinch, I'll be able to use my phone as a hotspot and surf with my iPad anyway! But that strikes me as a klugey process and I've been avoiding it so far with my iPad 1.

I know, more than you wanted to know!

This CNN article compares data plans....

http://money.cnn.com/2011/03/11/technology/ipad_plan_cost/index.htm


----------



## The Hooded Claw

One other thing, Verizon has an activation charge they supposedly require if you haven't had data in a couple of months, and would've definitely charged for initial setup.  But I read just today, before I got my wifi iPad, that Verizon is temporarily waiving activation charges for iPads.

I'm not anti Verizon, their plans for large amounts of data are cheaper than ATT, and their 3G network definitely has wider coverage than ATT.  It is a matter of choosing for your needs.


----------



## mooshie78

I think I read the other day that Verizon said there is no activation fee anymore for the iPad.  But I've read things since saying there still is, so I'm not sure what the status is on that.  Moot for me as I went wifi only as I just couldn't justify $129 more for the 3G unit when I'd only really use 3G a few times a year when traveling and not having free wifi at the hotel.


----------



## gdae23

Re the Verizon activation fee question: I posted this link earlier in this thread, but it's buried by now, so I'm reposting. Per David Pogue of the NY Times, there is NO Verizon activation fee. The Verizon website now shows this fact as well.

http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/03/11/verizon-clarifies-ipad-activation-fes/

I finally had a chance to get over to the local Apple store this afternoon and try out the iPad2. They of course don't have any in stock but I came home and ordered on line. My estimated ship date is 4/25 and estimated arrival 4/28. I wanted to see everything in the store first before ordering, to check colors and such.

In the end, I decided to just order the iPad and hold off on the cover. I didn't want to have a situation where they shipped the cover right away, and then I didn't get the iPad for another month or even longer if any further supply problems develop. I'm on the fence about getting the smart cover, or seeing what else comes out, so this will give me some time to decide. It looks like the covers are shipping fairly quickly, as long as you don't want a red one, which I don't!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I wanted something to give some protection to my iPad 2 while I'm not using it, so at Best Buy today I picked up an InCase 10.2 inch neoprene sleeve for netbooks.  I tried it out on a display iPad 2 in the store.  The sleeve fits my new iPad like it was designed for it!  It will give some splash, dust, and scratch protection when I don't have my new toy in my hot little hands.  I like to think that it has enough padding to help in a drop, but I can't honestly claim it will make a big difference in such a disaster.  But it was only $28, is decently made, and seems to insulate the zippers from the iPad where they might scratch it.  The opening is on the end, so I can plug my iPad in and close the zippers most of the way around and leave the plug and cord sticking out.  It'll do, I reserve the right to get something else when purpose-designed iPad 2 protection comes out.  And I still would like something to protect the back during use!


----------



## NightReader

The Hooded Claw said:


> Speaking of cases, I still didn't get to try out the magnetic cover, they don't have them out at Best Buy, and once I wasn't buying the Verizon iPad I got out of the Apple store before I changed my mind! But I noticed they were very low on the magnetic covers, and I remembered that the 'official' Apple cases were sold out for quite awhile after the iPad 1 was released. I wanted an Apple (heh) green cover to match my Kindle's lighted cover and stand out, and they had two left, one of which appeared to have been returned (and was a couple of bucks off). I bought the one that had NOT been returned! So I'll have a cover. I may try to check out the Apple store a time or two, but I'm mostly going to just sit back and let the system run its course now.


I lucked into an iPad 2, which I'm in love with. I had one of the leather magnetic covers for a day, but returned it because it seemed pretty unsafe.

I didn't like the way it made the iPad slippery if you held it wrong (the magnetic cover moves while you are holding it, if you grip it wrong). And, I didn't like the resounding "thunk" the magnets made against the glass when I closed it less than super-cautiously. Plus, the color was rubbing off, but that's probably a dyed leather problem that doesn't affect the cheaper covers.

Instead, now I have a griffin cover that seems pretty good. I can live without the magnet that turns off the iPad in exchange for sleeping easier knowing I'm not going to crack the glass.


----------



## skyblue

I played with the iPad 2 at the Apple Store and it is sweet.  The difference in size and weight compared to my iPad 1 is negligible to me.  It is fast, but my iPad is faster with the latest update.  

I don't know how people safely handle them without covers.  I think they are slippery without one.


----------



## Toby

The Hooded Claw, is there enough room to put the ipad with the smart cover in the sleeve? (That is, if you got the smart cover.) I do love my smart cover, & am happy that I ordered it. Thanks for letting me know why you would have picked the ATT one. Frankly, I did not know which 1 was better for me. It was a toss up. Both ATT & Verizon Data Plans sounded good, based on how much you used. I went with Verizon, because I read that it was the cheapest plan to buy if you use the iPad a lot. 
For those that are waiting for their iPads, it's well worth the wait.


----------



## mooshie78

The Hooded Claw said:


> I wanted something to give some protection to my iPad 2 while I'm not using it, so at Best Buy today I picked up an InCase 10.2 inch neoprene sleeve for netbooks. I tried it out on a display iPad 2 in the store. The sleeve fits my new iPad like it was designed for it! It will give some splash, dust, and scratch protection when I don't have my new toy in my hot little hands. I like to think that it has enough padding to help in a drop, but I can't honestly claim it will make a big difference in such a disaster. But it was only $28, is decently made, and seems to insulate the zippers from the iPad where they might scratch it. The opening is on the end, so I can plug my iPad in and close the zippers most of the way around and leave the plug and cord sticking out. It'll do, I reserve the right to get something else when purpose-designed iPad 2 protection comes out. And I still would like something to protect the back during use!


I went with a Tuari 10.2" netbook sleeve from Target. It works great and was only $12.99.Just FYI in case you wanted to check it out and maybe return the other to save $15.

To the above, any 10" netbook sleeve is going to hod the iPad and smart cover easily as net books are a lot thicker.

Also,I set the iPad onto the sleeve when using it to type on a table in meetings etc. So that's another use of it to help protect the back. I'm not particularly anal about scuffs and scratches on the back anyway personally.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Toby said:


> The Hooded Claw, is there enough room to put the ipad with the smart cover in the sleeve? (That is, if you got the smart cover.) I do love my smart cover, & am happy that I ordered it. Thanks for letting me know why you would have picked the ATT one. Frankly, I did not know which 1 was better for me. It was a toss up. Both ATT & Verizon Data Plans sounded good, based on how much you used. I went with Verizon, because I read that it was the cheapest plan to buy if you use the iPad a lot.
> For those that are waiting for their iPads, it's well worth the wait.


The incase sleeve easily holds my Smart cover along with the iPad. I suspect the Tauri one mentioned will also, though I haven't tried it. I've seen the Tauri one mentioned elsewhere, and it is probably a fine cover also. I was at BB, and had a BB gift card in my pocket, so went for the Incase since it was available and I was sure it would work!

As you mention, Verizon has advantages, especially having service in a broader area than ATT! Both are good networks.


----------



## mooshie78

Yes the Tuari one holds it fine with smatcover. As I said any 10" netbook sleeve will since 10" netbooks are a good bit bigger and thicker than the iPad.  Plus the smart cover adds barely any size (just the tiny bit the magnets stick out) and thickness to the iPad in the first place.


----------



## Vet

I picked up a green Smart Cover from Best Buy. I think I'm going to like it! I've had an iLuv neoprene case since day 1.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Vet said:


> I picked up a green Smart Cover from Best Buy. I think I'm going to like it! I've had an iLuv neoprene case since day 1.


I also have a green smart cover! I guess that's what all the really cool people are getting!

(actually I got it because I had a similar-colored kindle lighted cover and the color stands out well when I'm looking for my electronics).

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Vet

LoL. Yeah, we're the cool people!


----------



## amyrebecca

I finally got my néw iPad today after a long (embarrassed to say how long) wait at the Apple store! But at least I have it and can stop obsessing now! I like my pink smart cover! It does seem to load everything a lot faster. Haven't had much time to play. The cover offers enough protection for me without extra weight so I think I will carry it in my purse more often than my first one. Well, off to play!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

amyrebecca said:


> I finally got my néw iPad today after a long (embarrassed to say how long) wait at the Apple store! But at least I have it and can stop obsessing now! I like my pink smart cover! It does seem to load everything a lot faster. Haven't had much time to play. The cover offers enough protection for me without extra weight so I think I will carry it in my purse more often than my first one. Well, off to play!


Congrats, persistence pays when it comes to getting new products!


----------



## planet_janet

Curiosity got the better of me, so I stopped into an Apple store today to play around with an iPad 2, since I was at the mall anyway. It definitely felt thinner, which is nice, but I didn't notice too much of weight difference between it and the iPad 1.  I am glad I was able to see/handle one, because it reinforced my stance that I will not be upgrading this time around.


----------



## Vet

amyrebecca said:


> I finally got my néw iPad today after a long (embarrassed to say how long) wait at the Apple store! But at least I have it and can stop obsessing now! I like my pink smart cover! It does seem to load everything a lot faster. Haven't had much time to play. The cover offers enough protection for me without extra weight so I think I will carry it in my purse more often than my first one. Well, off to play!


Congratulations! Have fun!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

planet_janet said:


> Curiosity got the better of me, so I stopped into an Apple store today to play around with an iPad 2, since I was at the mall anyway. It definitely felt thinner, which is nice, but I didn't notice too much of weight difference between it and the iPad 1. I am glad I was able to see/handle one, because it reinforced my stance that I will not be upgrading this time around.


You are made of sterner stuff than me. I originally scoffed at upgrading, but several factors combined to put me typing on an iPad 2 now!


----------



## planet_janet

The Hooded Claw said:


> You are made of sterner stuff than me. I originally scoffed at upgrading, but several factors combined to put me typing on an iPad 2 now!


I'm really surprised that I don't have the urge to upgrade, since I tend to want to do so when new products are released. However, I am considering getting a refurbished 16GB or 32GB iPad 1 for my daughter for her 8th birthday this summer.


----------



## Kathy

I got my iPad cover yesterday. It was a week early. I got the blue cover and it is very pretty. Now I hope my iPad also comes early.


----------



## Vet

Which iPad did you order?


----------



## Kathy

Vet said:


> Which iPad did you order?


The new one iPad2. I ordered on 3/11, but late in the day. My ship date is 4/1. I got the blue smart cover for it.


----------



## mooshie78

She/He probably meant which model iPad 2.  i.e. black or white?  16/32/64gb storage?  Wifi only or AT&T 3G or Verizon 3G?


----------



## Kathy

mooshie78 said:


> She/He probably meant which model iPad 2. i.e. black or white? 16/32/64gb storage? Wifi only or AT&T 3G or Verizon 3G?


32G WiFi only in white.


----------



## Vet

Kathy said:


> 32G WiFi only in white.


Nice combo!


----------



## ak rain

so 3 of 4 packages have shipped 1 arrived so far.
1. camara connector - arrived
2. red smart cover
3, ipad 2 black wifi only
4. marware back cover sadly well cover inscription that DH placed on it when he ordered it for me. I want a little protection when in purse. this has not shipped yet.
now tracking ..... still in China and Hong Kong
sylvia


----------



## Kathy

ak rain said:


> so 3 of 4 packages have shipped 1 arrived so far.
> 1. camara connector - arrived
> 2. red smart cover
> 3, ipad 2 black wifi only
> 4. marware back cover sadly well cover inscription that DH placed on it when he ordered it for me. I want a little protection when in purse. this has not shipped yet.
> now tracking ..... still in China and Hong Kong
> sylvia


How exciting! Let us know how to like everything.


----------



## vlapinta

I just got my Ipad2 today. It made it from China to Hong Kong to Alaska to NJ in 4 days! I am very excited, this is my first Ipad. I decided to go with a green smartcover, and a skin from besteverskins.com for the back. I also ordered a custom made sleeve from beeyourselfdesigns on Etsy. She has some pre-made, but will custom make from any fabric combination she has. I purchased a laptop sleeve from her last year. It is very well made, as well as adorable   The Ipad sleeve was only $25 and even with a custom order, it was done is a couple of days. I figured the sleeve will give it a little more protection when I carry it in my purse.
Vicki


----------



## Vet

Vicki,
Nice Smart Cover color! It's for the cool people! (See page 10 of this tgread)  

Congratulations!


----------



## ak rain

aaaaaa!
one of my packages is in Kentucky from Anchorage. could it not stay in Alaska? that is where I am. It probly flew over my home.
should not check tracking this could be frustrating
sylvia


----------



## Kathy

I'm going crazy, my status keeps changing. It goes to Prepared for Shipment and Not Shipped. They took my money yesterday, so it should be shipping soon.


----------



## ak rain

so my ipad stuck in Anchorage now since friday now monday is says:
"Pkg delay-add'l security check by Gov’t or other agency- beyond UPS control. / Package will be delivered next business day"

eek I WANT MY IPAD

sylvia


----------



## Kathy

ak rain said:


> so my ipad stuck in Anchorage now since friday now monday is says:
> "Pkg delay-add'l security check by Govt or other agency- beyond UPS control. / Package will be delivered next business day"
> 
> eek I WANT MY IPAD
> 
> sylvia


So sorry to hear this. I hope it moves through quickly.


----------



## Vet

Wow! I hope it comes soon!


----------



## ak rain

now it does say its delivered but not here in reality. (this is actually a usuall case as UPS does not come here) thay scan delivered before they fly it to this location.
tomorrow maybe
sylvia


----------



## luvmy4brats

Looks like I might be getting an iPad 2 after all. After a nightmare repair claim with SquareTrade and being without my iPad for 3 weeks, then getting a still defective iPad back today (To be fair, it wasn't SquareTrade that was the problem, it's the repair facility they used) They've moved to pay out my claim and I'll have the money by morning. The Apple Store closest to me (1.5 hours away) says that they'll be selling them in the morning and apparently I have a pretty good shot of getting one if I get there to line up before they open. I just don't know if I want to get up that early... 

Or I could save $200, a bunch of gas and get a few hours extra sleep if I run to the AT&T store near me and pick up an iPad 1.... Decisions, decisions...


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Go for the new one! You know you want it!

The per-day savings on an older model are trivial. And you will want to replace the old one sooner. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Kathy

I would go for the new one Heather. I ordered mine on the first day and it won't be shipped until Friday. I didn't think there would be any in the stores for awhile so decided just to order it. I'm wishing now that I had just been more patient and tried for one in the stores. The only thing that made me not cancel it and try that was I had the free engraving done. I like that I have my name and number on the back in case it is lost.


----------



## pidgeon92

Yeah, go for the new one.

Jason's will be arriving on Thursday.


----------



## mooshie78

As a counter point to play devil's advocate...ask yourself the following.

1.  Would use use the camera's for video calls?

2.  Do you use apps like iMovie and 3D games that need the extra power?

3.  How much do you care about it being thinner and a few ounces lighter?

4.  Do you watch a lot of dark content (letter boxed movies) in dark rooms?  If so the light bleeding from the edges of the screen that seems widespread on the iPad 2 could bug you.

5.  What's your budget?  How big a deal is the $200 difference vs. buying an iPad 1 in your budget?


Just think through those kind of issues and make a decision.  I love my iPad 2, but I really needed/wanted cameras in my tablet as I do a lot of skype.  If not I probably would have went for a cheaper iPad 1 as I don't really use any apps that need the extra power or think the thinness on it's own is worth the extra cash.


----------



## Vet

Heather, I'm glad to hear that you'll get a check! Good luck with your decision.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think that as long as I get my warranty reimbursement tonight like I'm supposed to, I'll try to get the iPad 2 in the morning. The budget isn't an issue because this one was a 64GB 3G & WiFi and I get back the full amount. The only thing that makes it less than appealing is the getting up at 5 AM, 2.5 hour round trip drive and 2 hours in line.... that's REALLY not my thing. Maybe I can convince hubby to go in late and he can do it for me... the Apple Store is on his way to work (yes.. he works that far from home!)

At this point, I just want my iPad back! 3 weeks without it is just way too long.. I didn't realize just how much I used it until it was gone.


----------



## tecwritr

Originally order my ipad2 from the Apple Store.  Called Walmart today and they had the one I wanted.  I'm writing this on my new ipad2!


----------



## The Hooded Claw

tecwritr said:


> Originally order my ipad2 from the Apple Store. Called Walmart today and they had the one I wanted. I'm writing this on my new ipad2!


Congrats, enjoy!


----------



## ak rain

mine still has not arrived
sylvia
edited to add
cover
"Juneau, AK, United States  03/29/2011 8:49 A.M. The address is in a remote area and deliveries are not made daily."
ipad
"Mar 28, 2011 10:30 AMDeliveredGUSTAVUS, AK"    --still not in Gustavus really 
2 planes a day one with mail so maybe tomorrow
sylvia


----------



## Kathy

I got my ship notice and it arrives Monday. Now the kicker, I'm traveling and will be in Fairfax when it arrives here in Florida. Bummer. I really was hoping it would come by Friday. I want to use it for work and really wanted to take it with me next week. I'll be in Fairfax until next Friday and then leaving again the next Monday. Next week will be so hard for me knowing my new toy is just waiting for me.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm sitting in line at the Apple Store in Annapolis. I already have my little reservation card for my black 64GB AT&T iPad 2. Yay! Love that they're giving out reservation cards and I don't have to guess if I'm going to get what I want. 

Now I have about an hour and a half to decide on a smart cover color. 

I'm just happy I don't have to wait much longer.


----------



## Kathy

Luvmy4brats said:


> I'm sitting in line at the Apple Store in Annapolis. I already have my little reservation card for my black 64GB AT&T iPad 2. Yay! Love that they're giving out reservation cards and I don't have to guess if I'm going to get what I want.
> 
> Now I have about an hour and a half to decide on a smart cover color.
> 
> I'm just happy I don't have to wait much longer.


That's great. Can't wait to see how you like it. I'm jealous!!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

Liking it so far. It'll be better when I get it all set up properly... Not home to sync/restore from backup yet.


----------



## Neo

Congratulations Luv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad you got it  

Unfortunately, the situation here is not as well organized, and I still don't have mine: I have gotten up at 5AM 3 times already now to stand in line, all of this to no avail: every time, by the time I got close to the store (file wise), they were already out  

So for now I've just given up on it...


----------



## planet_janet

We are soon going to become a two-iPad household, as DH found out a couple of days ago that he is getting an iPad 2 from work! No word on which model he'll be receiving, or whether or not the order has been placed (DH is one of a handful of people who is getting one), or how long it will take him to get it, but it's exciting none the less.  DH won't admit it, but he is somewhat of an Apple hater who has been holding out for an Android tablet, even though he uses and likes my iPad.  Even he is admitting that he is excited about getting an iPad.


----------



## tecwritr

The Hooded Claw said:


> Congrats, enjoy!


I am! Did my first Skype video call to grandkids in Michigan this afternoon. Worked great!


----------



## Vet

Congrats to Heather and Techwritr!

Neo, don't give up! Things will die down soon.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Neo said:


> Congratulations Luv!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so glad you got it
> 
> Unfortunately, the situation here is not as well organized, and I still don't have mine: I have gotten up at 5AM 3 times already now to stand in line, all of this to no avail: every time, by the time I got close to the store (file wise), they were already out
> 
> So for now I've just given up on it...


Aw, sorry to hear that. From what the salesperson told me, they got a relatively small shipment.. I got there right around 7 and I was about 20 people back... Within about 15 minutes of getting there, another 50-70 people lined up... Lots of people were going for the 16GB ones..

(BTW, I got a pink cover)


----------



## ak rain

hey I got my red cover today YAY

I did find out that my Ipad has said delivered onlly because they gave it to USPS to mail. probly from Anchorage. I hope I get it tomorrow
patience is getting low
sylvia


----------



## The Hooded Claw

sylvia, we'll keep our fingers crossed for you!
Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Heather, congrats on the new ipad, and enjoy the pink cover!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## ak rain

it's here, it's here!!!!!!!!
this is going to be the slowest day ever, I have to wait till I go home to play! As my husband is out kayaking, I have to make dinner for kids, then I can play!
Sylvia


----------



## Kathy

ak rain said:


> it's here, it's here!!!!!!!!
> this is going to be the slowest day ever, I have to wait till I go home to play! As my husband is out kayaking, I have to make dinner for kids, then I can play!
> Sylvia


I'm so glad you got it. Mine comes Monday and I have to wait until Friday to play.


----------



## Neo

Vet said:


> Neo, don't give up! Things will die down soon.


Thank you Vet, that's sweet ! I'm sure things will get better in a couple of months, but for now, I'm just not feeling the love (and I've already been waiting for this for a year - I absolutely need the camera for skype if I want to have any meaningful interaction with my little nephews who live in Australia) 

Heather, Pink is cute - and I am somehow not really surprised


----------



## Neo

Yaaayyyyy ak rain  !!!!!!!!!! Let us know how you like it when you get to play with it!!!!!!


----------



## skyblue

Gee, Neo, I hope you are able to score an iPad 2 soon!  It's frustrating to be on the chase while it remains irritatingly illusive!  It will be worth the wait!


----------



## ak rain

Hey I am loving my ipad - I have to find another name for this device! like many have said its a great everything gadget but I am keeping my kindle for reading. 

question = can you side load books from archive into ipad kindle app? 

I am having issues connecting to wifi at home, easy at work(library). 
sylvia


----------



## The Hooded Claw

ak rain said:


> I am having issues connecting to wifi at home, easy at work(library).


http://support.apple.com/kb/TS3237

I assume you've seen the above stuff?


----------



## ak rain

thank you hooded claw


----------



## planet_janet

DH brought home his black 16GB wi-fi+3G iPad 2 from work tonight.  I enabled home sharing in iTunes and he was able to copy the apps he wanted onto his iPad.  I played around with it a bit and it feels so funny to be holding such a thin iPad!  I'm just used to holding my iPad 1 in its Apple case, which is considerably thicker.  DH seems to be enjoying it and our kids flipped out when he came home tonight and showed them his new iPad.  The first words out of our 7 yr old's mouth-- "Are you going to put kid games on that, Dad?"


----------



## geko29

My 64GB AT&T is in Taiwan, allegedly being delivered to Illinois tomorrow, which doesn't seem particularly likely.  About the only way I can see that happening is if it takes a direct flight from Japan to Chicago (bypassing the usual stops in Anchorage and Memphis), but I'm not holding my breath.  I'm guessing next week.


----------



## ak rain

Good luck geko


----------



## mooshie78

geko29 said:


> My 64GB AT&T is in Taiwan, allegedly being delivered to Illinois tomorrow, which doesn't seem particularly likely. About the only way I can see that happening is if it takes a direct flight from Japan to Chicago (bypassing the usual stops in Anchorage and Memphis), but I'm not holding my breath. I'm guessing next week.


It could happen with the time zone differences etc.

Mine left China on March 14th went through Anchorage, AK and Memphis, TN and made it to me in Atlanta around noon on the 15th.


----------



## Kathy

Mine came yesterday. I'm in Fairfax, VA and it is at my home in Florida. Hubby let me know it came. I can't wait to get home on Friday to play with it.


----------



## amyberta

I'm getting mine on Wed. Yeah!!!! It was supposed to get it on the 22nd, but it's coming early. I can't wait to get it. I'm a little nervouse, because I've never had an ipad. Hope it will be easy to use.


----------



## geko29

It did come today.  Opened up the box and immediately applied the BestSkinsEver that's been sitting on the dining room table for 3 weeks.  Going to let it dry overnight before putting it through its paces.


----------



## skyblue

amyberta said:


> I'm getting mine on Wed. Yeah!!!! It was supposed to get it on the 22nd, but it's coming early. I can't wait to get it. I'm a little nervouse, because I've never had an ipad. Hope it will be easy to use.


The iPad is super easy to use! Enjoy!


----------



## Kathy

I'm typing on my new iPad right now. I'm in love with it. I was able to load all of my iPhone apps on it which was a nice bonus. Well off to play.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Kathy said:


> I'm typing on my new iPad right now. I'm in love with it. I was able to load all of my iPhone apps on it which was a nice bonus. Well off to play.


Whee! Have fun!

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## geko29

BestSkinsEver install went ok on the back, not so good on the screen.  I'm going to give it a few days, but I think the front film will have to come off.

My CTO more than made up for it when I asked him if I could add my iPad to our AT&T corporate acccount and he said "I think you should."  WOOT!  Free data!  New SIM (required for postpaid accounts) should be in my hands on Tuesday.


----------



## Vet

Wow! I'd love that! Yep, I'd say it more than makes up for the front skin!


----------



## ayuryogini

Mine finally arrived yesterday; it originally arrived Thursday, fifteen minutes after I'd left for work!!
I love it, but not the new Apple magnetic cover (at least yet). 
It does feel odd to be holding such a thin iPad. 

I probably wouldn't have gotten the iPad2 if I hadn't already promised the old one to my daughter and son-in-law, but I'm glad I did; 
I love how much faster this one is. 

Now I'm looking for the perfect cover, because the Apple one isn't it.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ayuryogini said:


> Now I'm looking for the perfect cover, because the Apple one isn't it.


I'm looking for a cover or case for mine. I really like using it nekkid, but after my experience with dropping my last one, I'm a little paranoid.


----------



## Neo

Luv, besides the protection issue, how do you like your pink Apple cover? I should be getting my iPad 2 on Wednesday (yaaaayyyyyy), but still don't have anything for it (except for the WedgePad, lol), and was thinking of picking up an Apple cover when I get in to get my iPad set up at the Apple Store. Now Ayuryogini makes me second guess myself...

Ayuryogini: what is it you don't like about the Apple cover? And congratulations on your new iPad  !!!!!!


----------



## amyberta

I think my ipad is on a slow boat from China.LOL So far it's still there, since Thursday.


----------



## geko29

amyberta said:


> I think my ipad is on a slow boat from China.LOL So far it's still there, since Thursday.


Use this tracker instead:

http://smallbusiness.yahoo.com/r-packageTracker-s-fedex?s=fedex

It will show every time your ipad moves. The regular FedEx tracker doesn't show when it leaves Lantau Island, when it gets to Taiwan, or when it leaves Taiwan. The next report is when it lands in Anchorage. So you get the appearance that you're stuck in Hong Kong for 3 or 4 days, then magically appear in Alaska.

The Yahoo tracker will tell you exactly where it is.


----------



## amyberta

Thanks Geko, it's now in Tenn. LOL I thought it was sightseeing in China.


----------



## geko29

amyberta said:


> Thanks Geko, it's now in Tenn. LOL I thought it was sightseeing in China.


Nice, you got the express route! Memphis is FedEx's global hub. Next stop will be an airport near you, then a local sort facility, and finally a delivery truck. I wouldn't be surprised if it shows up tomorrow.


----------



## Vet

ayuryogini said:


> Mine finally arrived yesterday; it originally arrived Thursday, fifteen minutes after I'd left for work!!
> I love it, but not the new Apple magnetic cover (at least yet).
> It does feel odd to be holding such a thin iPad.
> 
> I probably wouldn't have gotten the iPad2 if I hadn't already promised the old one to my daughter and son-in-law, but I'm glad I did;
> I love how much faster this one is.
> 
> Now I'm looking for the perfect cover, because the Apple one isn't it.


I just received the new Targus 360 degree rotating stand case. I like it! The smell was strong at first, but it's fading.

http://www.amazon.com/Targus-Rotating-Generation-THZ045US-Interior/dp/B004N62HZI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1302487474&sr=1-1


----------



## geko29

Vet said:


> I just received the new Targus 360 degree rotating stand case. I like it! The smell was strong at first, but it's fading.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Targus-Rotating-Generation-THZ045US-Interior/dp/B004N62HZI/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1302487474&sr=1-1


I bought that case, but found that it collapses when you touch the iPad while portrait mode. Since that was the primary reason I wanted it--there are literally hundreds of cases that do landscape only--I sadly returned it.


----------



## Neo

My iPad is supposed to arrive on Wednesday, but it has just spent 4 days in HK (and it still looks there - it says "left FedEx ramp" now, but have no clue what that means??), so not sure it will make it on time anymore  . I know I can't complain, as I wasn't supposed to even receive it before 23 April, and anything before then is a bonus, but I got all excited when I got the shipped e-mail last week


----------



## ak rain

Don't give up Neo hope it comes soon
Sylvia


----------



## amyberta

Yea I got it. I haven't charged it yet, but will do so later. Can I charge it the first time from the wall outlet or should I charge it from the computer? I can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Neo

Thank you Sylvia, that's really nice of you  . Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


----------



## mooshie78

amyberta said:


> Yea I got it. I haven't charged it yet, but will do so later. Can I charge it the first time from the wall outlet or should I charge it from the computer? I can't wait to try it out.


Pretty much always want to do the wall socket as it charges much faster with the 10v a/c adapter. Some PC usb ports don't put out enough power to charge it or take ages.

It should come with an 80%+ charge so you can just use it until it runs down and then charge it.


----------



## amyberta

I have it charging in the wall outlet, but when I press the home button it comes up with the picture of a battery on the main screen and a small battery on the top right, but it doesn't say what percentage it is. Also it keeps going to a black screen. How do I get to the icons?

Thanks.


----------



## mooshie78

That's because it's powered off.

Hold down the power button on the top right corner until it turns on.  You need to hook it to a computer and set it up with your Apple account in iTunes as well the first time before you can get to the home screen with the icons etc.--so unplug it from the wall socket and into the computer and get it set up on the PC now.

You can finish charging afterwards if need be.  But it should have plenty charge to play around with the rest of the day by now.


----------



## Vet

geko29 said:


> I bought that case, but found that it collapses when you touch the iPad while portrait mode. Since that was the primary reason I wanted it--there are literally hundreds of cases that do landscape only--I sadly returned it.


Oh, bummer. I didn't notice that. I always use mine in landscape.


----------



## Neo

It's in Anchorage!!!!! There is still hope I may actually get it on Wednesday  !


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> It's in Anchorage!!!!! There is still hope I may actually get it on Wednesday !


That is awesome, *Neo*! After all those failed attempts at the Apple store, I hope it arrives on Wednesday!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Skyblue *- it seems to be stuck somewhere or moving too fast to follow at the moment: since it got to Anchorage yesterday afternoon, it says that it has been released for delivery in Anchorage (guess it means it passed customs), and now says in transit, but still shows Anchorage as location...

Suspense, suspense, will I get it tomorrow or not? I sure hope so (because it still says that it is scheduled for delivery to me tomorrow by 4:30pm), but am trying to manage me expectations for me not to be too disappointed in case it doesn't happen after all.

In the meantime, I've ordered myself the beautiful Vaja Libretto case in Olive Night last night . As it takes 35 days to manufacture it, I guess another iPad related wait is just beginning ...


----------



## Vet

Neo, this is exciting! I hope it comes tomorrow!


----------



## Neo

thank you Vet, me too


----------



## skyblue

Neo said:


> Thank you *Skyblue *- it seems to be stuck somewhere or moving too fast to follow at the moment: since it got to Anchorage yesterday afternoon, it says that it has been released for delivery in Anchorage (guess it means it passed customs), and now says in transit, but still shows Anchorage as location...
> 
> Suspense, suspense, will I get it tomorrow or not? I sure hope so (because it still says that it is scheduled for delivery to me tomorrow by 4:30pm), but am trying to manage me expectations for me not to be too disappointed in case it doesn't happen after all.
> 
> In the meantime, I've ordered myself the beautiful Vaja Libretto case in Olive Night last night . As it takes 35 days to manufacture it, I guess another iPad related wait is just beginning ...


SWEET!! Those Vajas are gorgeous!


----------



## Neo

skyblue said:


> SWEET!! Those Vajas are gorgeous!


I know right? Can't wait to hold it and feel the leather! Hope it's as yummy to the touch as it seems to be to the eye 

So my iPad just "departed the FedEx sort facility" in Anchorage - think there is still a reasonable chance it will be delivered to me in NY tomorrow by 4:30pm??


----------



## luvmy4brats

Neo said:


> Luv, besides the protection issue, how do you like your pink Apple cover? I should be getting my iPad 2 on Wednesday (yaaaayyyyyy), but still don't have anything for it (except for the WedgePad, lol), and was thinking of picking up an Apple cover when I get in to get my iPad set up at the Apple Store. Now Ayuryogini makes me second guess myself...
> 
> Ayuryogini: what is it you don't like about the Apple cover? And congratulations on your new iPad !!!!!!


I actually haven't used mine for awhile. I think I like it better without the cover. At home, my iPad is on the wedgepad. I'm getting one of the Zagg screen protectors tomorrow, so I'm not sure if I'll keep the Apple cover..


----------



## luvmy4brats

Neo said:


> In the meantime, I've ordered myself the beautiful Vaja Libretto case in Olive Night last night . As it takes 35 days to manufacture it, I guess another iPad related wait is just beginning ...


OMG.. I just looked at that case.. <drool>


----------



## Neo

Luvmy4brats said:


> OMG.. I just looked at that case.. <drool>


I know, right? I had the exact same thought, and at first just almost immediately closed the window. Then I kept coming back to it, and realized I would always compare all other cases to that one, but that none would probably even come close to it. So I just decided to put myself out of my misery and just go for it - now I don't need to think about it anymore or look for anything else - just wait for it to arrive


----------



## ayuryogini

Neo said:


> Ayuryogini: what is it you don't like about the Apple cover? And congratulations on your new iPad !!!!!!


Mostly the lack of protection, and it pops off half the time when I'm unfolding it it from the triangle prop.
It's just so tentative... I was really happy with the Apple cover for the iPad 1; I liked that it was so lightweight, somewhat protective, and I could tuck a cleaning cloth behind the iPad; the Smart Cover is bare bones...
and, Neo, YOU ORDERED A VAJA CASE?!?! How did I miss that? I've been wanting a Vaja case for a year; Please let us know how your experience is with them... I might reconsider if you have a great experience and love the case.
Has your iPad arrived yet?


----------



## corkyb

I wanted a vaja for the ipad 1 also, but they hadn't perfected what I wanted.  The Libretto seems as though it is perfect for a typing position.  Does it also stand in portrait position?  I may have to buy an ipad 2 to go with this case unless they are now making for for the ipad 1.  Looks like they are for an additional $60.  Wonder why that is? I think I would have to get the Olive colore myself with the woodsmoke or something like that as an accent.  What accent color did you order Neo?  I am very jealous of this and am now going to obsess about a new ipad.


----------



## luvmy4brats

How sad is it that I'm looking at the more expensive agenda case so that I can get the azalea color interior... With the sequoia leather outside.

I just don't like the elastic strap.


----------



## Neo

Lol Ladies!

*Paula*: the additional $60 is because it's padded - the Libretto is thinner, more streamlined, but also affords less protection! The Agenda style (or the iPad1 model) also allows you to customize the interior color, which is also leather: on the Libretto for iPad2, the inside is not leather but MicroFiber, and a default black (which is what I would have gone for anyway, and I do actually like the fact that the MicroFiber will clean my screen at the same time - or so I hope !). None of the cases seem to allow for standing in vertical position, it seems, only horizontal. But if you like it, you should go for it: they make it for iPad 1, and the additional $ is because it's the same as the Agenda style Luv is looking at (and which is also more expensive). So no need to buy a new iPad, just get the case 

*Luv*: LOL !!!!!! I don't think it's sad at all - I totally understand, so how sad is that !!!!! Plus, not only will you have the choice in ALL colors (interior and exterior), but you will have added protection (padding) and leather interior ! I'm with you on the elastic strap though - maybe you could contact them and ask for it to be left out? After all, they make the case customized for you, and only start production after you placed your order, of your particular choice. I thought maybe the elastic was needed for better closure (to account for the padding), and as it doesn't seem to have the magnetic closure the Libretto has?

On a positive note: my iPad 2 has already been delivered to my concierge!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now I just need to get through the day at work, pick it up, run to the Apple Store to get it set up (as my old Mac is too old to do that at home), and then I should be good to go


----------



## mooshie78

I'm still very happy with my smart cover and netbook neoprene sleeve combo.

I like the device mostly naked, so the smartcover is great for that and easy to take of if I do want it totally naked.  And it works great as a typing stand or the upright landscape stand for video calls etc.  The cheap netbook sleeve gives plenty of protection when I have it in my briefcase etc.


----------



## Vet

Neo, I'm so glad your iPad was delivered! I took a look at that case! Wow! I can't wait for you to get it!


----------



## skyblue

YEAH *NEO*!!!! Have fun!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Vet*, I'm so excited - can't wait to actually hold my new iPad!!!!!! For the case, I'm tryong not to hold my breath, as I won't get it before end of May at best - but still excited 

Thank you *Skyblue*!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

I got it, I got it!!!!! And I'm typing from it right now - of course !!! I'm really happy, and still discovering my new toy, and probably will be for quite some time, even though I have an iPhone. I had already gotten a WedgePad, and am really glad I did, as it makes it really comfortable to play with on the couch, with it on my lap.

*Ayuryogini*, I'm so sorry, I just realized that I never answered you here (although I did so in my mind, lol)! So far so good with Vaja: the site was easy, fast and comfortable to navigate and to place the order from. I immediately got an email confirmation, that said that I would get another email in 24h to confirm that My CC had been charged for my order, and if I didn't get that second email, to contact then. It also said I had 24 hours to contact them if I wanted to make any changes to my order. On Tuesday night, 24 hours after I had placed my order, I received the promised charge email, and there I was also provided with a phone number to contact them if I needed to. Now the process of producing my case is to take 35 days, and I'm not sure whether it's supposed to mean 35 calendar days or 35 working days . But I guess there is nothing I could do from now on, at least until end of May, so I'm going to try and patiently wait, and not worry about it 

I will definitely let you know if there is any news, but I wouldn't hold my breath for a while


----------



## skyblue

Yeah, *Neo*! Isn't it just the coolest thing ever? It is perfect for work, home, and travel. It is amazing! Have fun!


----------



## Neo

Thank you *Skyblue*!!!!! It really is super cool!!!! It's been long (and a little bit painful) in coming, but you were right, totally worth it


----------



## amyberta

I' tuping on my new iPad. I took a lesson today. I'll probabaly take another one soon. I'm enjoying it so
Far.


----------



## Vet

I'm thinking about taking some classes. What did they cover?


----------



## amyberta

They covered email,how to bring up the keyboard. They also covered the camera. There were
Also a few other things they covered,  it I don't remember what they are.LOL


----------



## amyberta

I'm going to the Apple store now, because when I'm on this board there are lines that go up and down. It seems to be only on this board, but I"m not going to take any chances. If there is a problem I'll have to return it and get a new one.


----------



## geko29

amyberta said:


> I'm going to the Apple store now, because when I'm on this board there are lines that go up and down. It seems to be only on this board, but I"m not going to take any chances. If there is a problem I'll have to return it and get a new one.


It's not your device, that's just the way the top frameset looks on iDevices. I've tried Safari, Atomic, and Mercury, all with the same result. Seems SMF (the forum software here) isn't 100% compatible with mobile WebKit (which powers all iOS browsers).


----------



## Neo

geko29 said:


> It's not your device, that's just the way the top frameset looks on iDevices. I've tried Safari, Atomic, and Mercury, all with the same result. Seems SMF (the forum software here) isn't 100% compatible with mobile WebKit (which powers all iOS browsers).


It also looks like that on my iPhone - I don't even see it anymore, you really get used to it.


----------



## amyberta

Thanks, I went to the Apple store and they said the samething. I glad it's not my iPad.


----------



## Vet

Amy, I was worried about the same thing about a month ago! I ignore them now.  
Thanks for the overview of your first class. I did go over to the Apple Store for help in setting up my email.


----------



## amyberta

Now I'm having a problem with my email. I tried to add my husband on the email when we went to the Apple store,but we didn't remember his password, so we deleted his name. Now everytime I try to get my email, I'm told the the password is wrong. I'll probably have to go back to the Apple store tomorrow for help. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## skyblue

*Amyberta*, did you go through settings to make sure you are trying to access your e-mail account and not his? Did you try a password reset? Do you have a MAC at home and are using the MAC password instead of the e-mail password? Is his e-mail still listed in the accounts? Try turning yours off and opening it up again.

Good luck!


----------



## geko29

Just deleting his name is not enough.  You have to remove the account entirely.  Now it's trying to log into your husband's email service using a blank name and blank password, which is why you're getting the error.

Go to Settings-->Mail, Contacts, Calendars-->{Account name}.  Push the big red "Delete Account" button.


----------



## amyberta

Thanks for answering. I went to the Apple store and they were able to put my husband's email in, so now it's working.


----------



## planet_janet

My DH is loving his iPad2.  He takes it with him almost everywhere and now has his work email and several productivity apps loaded on it.  And I have to admit that I am loving having two iPads in our house.  With two little iPad addicts (our daughters), there's no more fighting over who gets to play on the iPad first.


----------

